#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-14
<joshk> cjwatson: ah, but do you use 'd-i' or 'ubiquity'?
<cjwatson> joshk: should work in either
<cjwatson> ubiquity uses apt-setup
<joshk> i mean in the preseed file
<joshk> should it say ubiquity^Imirror/http/proxy^Istring..
<cjwatson> oh
<joshk> it's okay.. i'll see if this works
<cjwatson> it doesn't really make much difference, either should work
<joshk> ok
<evand> gah
<evand> <<<<<<< TREE
<evand> msgid "Ubuntu installer main menu"
<evand> msgstr "Ubuntu-installerarens huvudmeny"
<evand> =======
<evand> msgid "Debian installer main menu"
<evand> msgstr "Huvudmeny i Debians installationsprogram"
<evand> >>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE
<evand> Huvudmeny i Ubuntus installationsprogram ?
<joshk> haha
<cjwatson> evand: take the new strings and substitute Ubuntu for Debian wherever appropriate. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributionDefaultsAndBranding will help with some of the more interesting languages
<cjwatson> (down at the end)
<twb> You can't just do `find -type f -exec sed -s -i s/Debian/Ubuntu/ {} + ?'
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> see the page above
<cjwatson> life would be a lot easier if random languages didn't transliterate or decline "Debian"
<twb> Ick
<cjwatson> and, while it's sort of useful that Debian and Ubuntu are the same length, it's inconvenient that Debian starts and ends with a consonant while Ubuntu starts and ends with a vowel
<cjwatson> heck, s/Debian/Ubuntu/g doesn't even work in English. "a Debian mirror" vs. "an Ubuntu mirror"
<twb> Clearly what is needed is an increasingly baroque regexp that we extend over time
<twb> >duck<
<cjwatson> don't think it hasn't crossed my mind
<cjwatson> what I've largely tried to do is change the strings upstream to avoid mentioning Debian at all, so we're a lot better off than we used to be - but that's not always reasonable
<twb> It occur to me it would also break joeyh@Debian.org
<cjwatson> the corner cases are pretty horrific :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-15
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2359 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): revert r2354; this code forgot to guard against /spu already existing, and in any case this is now done in livecd-rootfs
<evand> thanks
<evand> though that page makes no mention of what to do in the case of Swedish translation.  I'm assuming I should confirm my change with a translator.
<cjwatson_> as a general rule I left out the ones that didn't require special handling
<cjwatson_> IIRC in Swedish you can just do a straight substitution. what's the string?
<cjwatson_> ah, never mind, you checked with Soren
<evand> LanguagesWeSpeak ftw :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-16
<joshk> cjwatson: heh, i didn't see your email you sent 4 days ago about remastering the initrd.. that's probably the best idea
<cjwatson> ah, did I forget to cc you?
<cjwatson> yes, I think it's probably the most straightforward. I'm not generally a big fan of these schemes involving fetching stuff off the hard disk except where absolutely necessary
<joshk> no, you didn't.. it just disappeared in my vortex of email :p
<joshk> how do you automate the 'restart now' button in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> ubiquity/reboot IIRC
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-17
<brad__> I have been getting an error when I try to install Ubuntu onto a Dell Poweredge 2400sc. squshfs error unable to load file. I have tried a number of different disks and still get the same error, other distro's load fine
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-18
<woodwizzle> I'm running the live cd of ubuntu, but nothing is detecting my esata drive
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-10
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r755 ubuntu/ (42 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.35
<centaur5> Did some of the preseed values change in Intrepid?
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r756 ubuntu/debian/control: Original-Vcs-Svn -> XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn
<cjwatson> centaur5: perhaps you could post your preseed file (with passwords stripped), and the installer syslog from the failed installation; that's a whole lot easier to deal with than trying to guess the problem
<centaur5> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/d3f29cf2 the language, keyboard, and user still prompts although they used to work on Hardy.
<cjwatson> centaur5: let me know when you have the syslog
<cjwatson> centaur5: also, language and keyboard typically need to be set on the kernel command line, unless you're using initrd preseeding
<centaur5> cjwatson: Oh, that's fine I'll just put that in my PXE conf file then.
<cjwatson> that won't be the problem with the user question, though
<centaur5> Right, I also had the problem with the user using a known working kickstart file.
<cjwatson> kickstart is broken in intrepid, unfortunately
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/intrepid-busybox-fix/ has an image that's fixed for that
<cjwatson> that's independent of whatever problem you're having with preseeding though
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r757 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
<centaur5> Okay, well last night I decided I'm going to ditch kickstart for preseed so I got a known working file from somebody and changed a few fields.
<centaur5> cjwatson: http://rapidshare.com/files/162288246/syslog.html
<centaur5> cjwatson: Firefox crashed when I tried to paste the syslog file in pastebin.  :)
<cjwatson> ugh, rapidshare
<centaur5> cjwatson: If you prefer I can get it to you another way if you tell me how.
<centaur5> how you would like it that is
<cjwatson> no, it's OK, I've got it now
<cjwatson> hmm, you're using the desktop installer?
<cjwatson> not quite sure how you were managing to do that with kickstart before ...?
<centaur5> cjwatson: It always worked since Edgy. I've heard that I must be a lucky person.  :)
<cjwatson> I happen to know for certain that the desktop installer does not support Kickstart in any way, shape, or form
<centaur5> cjwatson: I was able to use kickstart and PXE to have an Ubuntu machine installed in 18 minutes on a modern PC.
<cjwatson> not with the desktop installer you didn't
<cjwatson> you could well have done so using the text-mode installer
<centaur5> Oh, that is using an alternate CD.
<cjwatson> the syslog you just gave me is from an installation using the desktop installer (the one that you boot into from a live CD)
<centaur5> Where did I specify to use the desktop installer?
<centaur5> in the preseed file.  I just started researching preseed last night so I must have screwed up.
<cjwatson> Apr 17 21:49:55 ubuntu ubiquity[7319]: Ubiquity 1.8.5
<cjwatson> that's not an alternate CD or netboot or anything like it
<cjwatson> also:
<cjwatson> Apr 17 22:22:21 ubuntu ubiquity: couldn't flush /target/etc/apt//sed26otlH: No space left on device
<cjwatson> might not be helping, but at any rate I don't think this is the system you mean to be using
<centaur5> That doesn't make sense. I just barely installed that machine an hour ago from preseed in text mode and it stopped to prompt me for the user still.
<cjwatson> you must have extracted the syslog from the wrong place or something
<centaur5> /var/log/installer/syslog?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> but only if the install was successful and you rebooted ...
<cjwatson> it would be best to get it from the running installer
<centaur5> yes, I rebooted after it finished.
<cjwatson> oh, then the log is lost
<cjwatson> you need to not reboot
<centaur5> Okay, how could I do that and I'll work on it right now
<cjwatson> do you have another machine you can scp the log to?
<centaur5> yeah, I'll do that right now then
<cjwatson> after it stops, press alt-f2, start the shell there, and type 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb'
<cjwatson> then you'll have scp; the log is in /var/log/syslog at that stage
<centaur5> Now that I preseeded the language and keyboard in my pxelinux.cfg file that works fine. Still waiting for the install to get to the user part then I'll cut it short and copy the log at that point.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> BTW you might try paste.ubuntu.com instead of pastebin.com
<centaur5> will do
<cjwatson> it's possible it will work better for you, since its UI is generally simpler
<cjwatson> oh, here, is the question you're getting one about an encrypted private directly?
<cjwatson> directory
<centaur5> no
<centaur5> But I guess that needs to be added now.
<cjwatson> yeah, it will
<centaur5> Do you have the line for that?
<cjwatson> d-i user-setup/encrypted-private boolean false
<centaur5> thanks
<centaur5> I'll restart the installer real quick and see if it happens to go away
<centaur5> Basically it stops and asks for the user name. I need to research how to make the partitioning do a swap that equals mem size then I'll have it completely finished.
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r435 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document user-setup encrypted private directory preseeding.
<centaur5> cjwatson: firefox still crashed when I tried to paste that syslog. Do you prefer something over rapidshare?
<centaur5> that was using Ubuntu's pastebin as well
<centaur5> cjwatson: Nevermind, this time it recovered. http://paste.ubuntu.com/69824/
<cjwatson> centaur5: you're passing preseed.cfg to the installer using ks= as if it were a Kickstart file, which isn't going to work
<cjwatson> centaur5: try url=http://10.0.5.2/ubuntu/preseed.cfg instead
<centaur5> cjwatson: I tried it with url and it wasn't preseeding anything. I'll try it again.
<cjwatson> ks= won't preseed anything either ;-)
<cjwatson> not if you give it something that isn't a Kickstart file at any rate
<centaur5> Which is odd cause it worked with everything but the user.  :)  Dang I must be lucky.
<cjwatson> perhaps you were confused by the fact that you cannot preseed language and keyboard with url=
<cjwatson> I'm surprised and rather puzzled that it did automatic partitioning in this state, if indeed it did
<cjwatson> it's hard to tell from the timestamps whether you intervened manually
<centaur5> That might have been it.
<centaur5> Now it's stopping me at hostname with the url=preseed
<cjwatson> that's another one that has to go on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> a preseed file can only be fetched from the network once the installer has got past network configuration
<cjwatson> therefore anything up to and including network configuration must be set on the kernel command line, not in a file read via url=
<centaur5> That's the whole reason I've been confused then.
<centaur5> How does ks fetch so early then?
<cjwatson> our Kickstart implementation does magic
<centaur5> haha, I see
<cjwatson> only because the original Kickstart implementation does that too, and offers some special command-line parameters to tweak network configuration if necessary
<cjwatson> it has some quirks though and I'm pretty reluctant to extend it to preseeding in general, since compatibility with Debian doesn't require that
<centaur5> Well I'm just waiting for the installer again which seems to be going faster. Hopefully now it's using my apt-cacher server since I've been wasting a lot of bandwidth.  :)
<cjwatson> choose-mirror runs after the preseed file is fetched, so should do yes
<centaur5> I think it made it through.
<centaur5> It stopped and asked how I want security updates installed though.
<centaur5> Gave an option for Landscape which I thought was interesting.
<cjwatson> there are instructions in the intrepid installation guide for preseeding that away
<cjwatson> # Policy for applying updates. May be "none" (no automatic updates),
<cjwatson> # "unattended-upgrades" (install security updates automatically), or
<cjwatson> # "landscape" (manage system with Landscape).
<cjwatson> #d-i pkgsel/update-policy select none
<centaur5> Landscape is something I'll have to consider playing with someday. I don't know if I would benefit from it much.
<centaur5> Well thank you very much cjwatson you have been extremely informative.
<cjwatson> no problem
<_ruben> is it possible to use a single arch (either i386 or amd64) installer to install either i386 or amd64 (using different preseeds or whatever)?
<_ruben> alternative would be a seperate vlan for each arch, but seems a tad overkill to me though
<_ruben> think i got something .. lets try it
<cjwatson> _ruben: not without significant hacking
<_ruben> cjwatson: turned out to be a non issue, just combine the files of a i386 and amd64 installer, edit the pxe config, profit
<CIA-2> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r729 ubuntu/ (26 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 29
<CIA-2> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r669 ubuntu/debian/po/ (cy.po ga.po se.po sr.po): msgmerge
<CIA-2> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r670 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r746 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r730 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 29ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r810 ubuntu/ (24 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 44
<CIA-2> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r811 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 44ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r763 ubuntu/ (21 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 43
<CIA-2> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r764 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 43ubuntu1
<abli> Hi! I can't boot either hardy or intrepid desktop liveCDs (i386 or amd64) on a machine that has a NVidia 8600 video card in it. If I remove the video card, they boot fine. Any idea what may be causing that? If I install without the videocard present (using the motherboards on-board video) what are the chances that I will be able to boot from the hdd with the NVidia card present?
<abli> If the NVidia card is installed, the livecds freeze solid around the time when the kernel would want to initialize the system on the cd (in one case, it was a kernel oops when running modprobe or such )
<abli> (btw, that kernel oops was on a custom live CD which doesn't have any X on it.)
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-x would be better placed to answer this
<cjwatson> or possibly #ubuntu-kernel
<abli> Ok, I'll ask there. thanks.
<CarlFK> sudo update-grub .... "Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic ... Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done" but kernel didn't get added.  it also found vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic-x64
<CarlFK> shouldn't it have added both, or is it trying to be smart?
<CarlFK> output of update-grub http://dpaste.com/89846/
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: TheMuso * r573 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 62ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-11
<xivulon> cjwatson, I'like to know if you have any good idea to remove the mountbind to /boot in wubi, as that is a bottleneck for a few other things
<cjwatson> well, I can't say anyone has convinced me about the reliability of any replacement for that yet :(
<cjwatson> how're you going to guarantee that the ntfs copy gets updated if a user fiddles about in /boot by hand?
<xivulon> we need a syncfs :)
<xivulon> any approach I can think of will involve copying the files from /boot to /host/ubuntu/disks/boot at some stage
<xivulon> and of course you can always think of cases where the 2 dirs are out of sync at boot time
<cjwatson> do you have a current list of problems traceable to the bind-mount?
<xivulon> On top of my head, there is this issue with kernel upgrades in vfat (apt does the hard link trink) and the issue about using a CD content instead of the ISO
<xivulon> let me fetch the bugs
<yannickm_> hi... does anyone knows how to make it so that in the installer process, a certain package is run at a higher debconf priority, without having to change it globally ?
<cjwatson> yannickm_: no way to do that at present
<cjwatson> fix the package to ask the questions at the priority you want, or preseed the answers to the questions if that isn't possible
<xivulon> 252900 243105 207137
<xivulon> 201046
<yannickm_> ugh... i would rather not want to have to mess with the standard ubuntu package (in this case slapd), there's no other way ?
<yannickm_> ha
<yannickm_> too bad
<yannickm_> I guess i'll file a RFE to debian installer lol... thanks anyway
<cjwatson> bah, he left. what's wrong with preseeding?
<xivulon> cjwatson could you apply 289791?
<cjwatson> xivulon: done with minor modifications
<cjwatson> 243105 has never been diagnosed and might well be fixable if we could figure it out
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r758 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-2> grub-installer: Hide GRUB menu if grub-installer/bootdev_directory is preseeded; this is
<CIA-2> grub-installer: used in the Wubi case where GRUB is used as a secondary boot loader, and
<CIA-2> grub-installer: so the user already had a chance to boot from another operating system
<CIA-2> grub-installer: (thanks, Agostino Russo; LP: #289791).
<cjwatson> 207137 does not obviously have anything to do with the bind-mount
<cjwatson> ditto 201046
<xivulon> Well in the sense that 243105 blocks both
<xivulon> so yes addressing 243105 will also fix such issues
<cjwatson> don't just list lots of tenuously related bugs, I'm only interested in the ones that are actually directly related
<xivulon> then the first 2
<cjwatson> it might be worth checking for link() errno == ENOSYS in dpkg
<cjwatson> and falling back to copying the file
<xivulon> That will work, it is similar to an old fix we had in the past (in update-initramfs IIRC)
<xivulon> In fact it would be great if that could be pushed to intrepid updates
<cjwatson> no.
<cjwatson> I'm not pushing any such dpkg change to a stable release
<cjwatson> scares me *far* too much
<xivulon> ok anyway,. people deserve to be punished for using fat...
<cjwatson> I wasn't saying that, I just don't think it's worth the risk
<cjwatson> it's awkward that link() gets EPERM rather than ENOSYS though
<cjwatson> if it were ENOSYS then I'd be comfortable with providing a replacement
<cjwatson> EPERM can also mean that the source of the link is a directory though
<cjwatson> I've created a task on dpkg though
<kirkland> cjwatson: hiya
<cjwatson> hi
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've actually committed a couple of minor patches upstream that enables mount.ecryptfs_private to encrypt/mount/decrypt your entire /home/kirkland directory ;-)
<cjwatson> yow
<cjwatson> I don't think I have the nerve to use that myself :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: the changes to the binary are actually remarkably simple
<kirkland> cjwatson: the fs layout of /home/kirkland and /home/.kirkland are, um, innovative ;-)
<cjwatson> that means a user can't do this for themselves
<kirkland> cjwatson: correct
<cjwatson> if it requires a new directory under /home
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's what brings me here
<kirkland> cjwatson: it would require patching adduser, as well as ecryptfs-setup-private
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually .....
<kirkland> cjwatson: you've just triggered something interesting in my mind
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll go play with that
<cjwatson> glad to serve as a potted plant :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: but, not doing it themself is a requirement i think i'm going to need
<kirkland> cjwatson: because "migration" of a non-encrypted home dir to an encrypted-homedir is a really dicey operation
<kirkland> cjwatson: would need to ensure that there are no other readers/writers on that user's home dir during the "migration"
<cjwatson> yeah, I think it's OK
<kirkland> cjwatson: seems like an impossible situation if the migration ran as the user
<kirkland> cjwatson: so it would be something that you'd want at adduser time, or not
<kirkland> cjwatson: i can wiki up some instructions how to do the migration safely, as root, in runlevel 1
<kirkland> cjwatson: which is what i did to bootstrap my system
<kirkland> cjwatson: but i don't want to publish a tool to do this for someone, as it's riddled with complexity :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: I understand that you won't be at UDS, but I'm asking Rick to schedule another Encrypted Home Directory session, where I'd like to demo what I've done so far, and seek some discussion/concerns/etc
 * kirkland expects no lack of forceful opinions ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: encrypted filename patches are undergoing review/revision on LKML right now
<cjwatson> kirkland: I think you should explicitly look at what the ubiquity UI might look like
<cjwatson> it seems to me that it ought to go on the user page, but exactly how it should be laid out I'm not sure
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll make sure i have a proposal about that
<kirkland> cjwatson: i got a bug report recently, saying that MacOSX encrypts home dirs by default (not confirmed by me), requesting Ubuntu provide the option;  got me thinking about this, and it's starting to actually appear doable  ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: but I will definitely think about the Ubiquity aspect
<evand> I don't think Mac OSX encrypts home directories by default.  FileVault apparently does not play well with Time Machine.
<robbiew> I can check now...wife has a Powerbook
<evand> And it definitely does not do it in my copy of OSX (I'm assuming 10.4)
<persia> 10.5 doesn't do it either.  Maybe it's a new feature for 10.6?
<kirkland> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/277894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277894 in ecryptfs-utils "anyone with a livecd can acces data on ubuntu -- encrypt home directories" [Wishlist,In progress]
<kirkland> that was the bug report, albeit somewhat noobish
<kirkland> he marked it a "security vulnerability" :-)
<robbiew> kirkland: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/en/8736.html
<robbiew> from what I can see on OSX 10.5.5 it doesn't appear that the home directories are encrypted by default
<robbiew> but this machine was upgraded...so maybe on fresh install it provides the option
 * evand ponders https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/292159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292159 in linux "MASTER update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD but it is running from a flash drive. " [Low,Triaged]
<kirkland> robbiew: *great* link ...
<kirkland> robbiew: that's some skillful text there, cjwatson
<cjwatson> kirkland: which is?
<kirkland> i remember vacillating over the different ways of stating that
<kirkland> cjwatson:  http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/en/8736.html
<cjwatson> oh right
<cjwatson> evand: odd, sounds like it's copying the casper-ified filesystem rather than the squashfs!
<cjwatson> evand: oh, running as a live image, not installed?
<evand> ja
<evand> it explodes when there's a new kernel
<evand> which is particularly bad when you're running off a USB disk with persistence
<cjwatson> how about making that casper script conditional on persistence?
<cjwatson> and fix whatever bug it is that makes it explode in non-persistent mode rather than just silently doing nothing
<cjwatson> but in persistent mode it should definitely let update-initramfs work as normal
<evand> indeed
<evand> I'm also going to conditionalize setting the clock to UTC, if that's fine by you
<cjwatson> yeah, I think so
<evand> ok, great
<superm1> would it be worthwhile to check for persistence and disable the cron daemon's init script if persistence is off? I seem to remember reading a report somewhere that a syslog rotation script could cause /var/log/syslog to be renamed and the wrong file copied into the resultant install
<cjwatson> cron is already supposed to be disabled
<cjwatson> ./scripts/casper-bottom/25configure_init
<cjwatson> if that isn't working then somebody should work out why
<superm1> i'll try to find the original report of it
<cjwatson> I've seen such reports myself before and tried to debug them, and run up against "er, well, it's supposed to work already"
<cjwatson> not claiming for sure that it *does* work
<evand> cjwatson: is there any historical reason why we overwrite /etc/localtime in casper?  It's already UTC on the squashfs.
<evand> s/any/a/
<evand> I'm tempted to just remove the script entirely if we don't need it.
<cjwatson> perhaps it just predates that being the case in the squashfs
<cjwatson> if the script isn't necessary, go ahead and remove it
<evand> will do, thanks
<CIA-2> casper: evand * r565 casper/ (scripts/casper-bottom/02timezone debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/02timezone:
<CIA-2> casper:  - Remove as it's no longer needed and resets the timezone when
<CIA-2> casper:  persistence is enabled (LP: #296855).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-13
<superm1> cjwatson, as it stands, when do you anticipate a cutoff in terms of adding anything to d-i for 8.04.2?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-14
<soren> cjwatson: How much work would you estimate it would take to have the graphical d-i frontend that Debian is using for Lenny working with Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> soren: not much, I was expecting to turn it on as part of the merge
<soren> cjwatson: Oh, fantastic.
<cjwatson> it'll take up a bit more space of course
<soren> cjwatson: What's the current exchange rate for "a bit" into megabytes?
<soren> Just an order of magnitude guess.
<cjwatson> a few :-)
<cjwatson> actually it might balance out because I just realised there's a bunch of stuff duplicated between the installer seed and the installer initrd, and thus effectively appearing twice on images
<cjwatson> so if I sort that out we'll save a few megabytes again
<soren> Excellent.
<cjwatson> anyway that much is not a problem, I'm just curious about these conversations that have apparently been happening which seem to be wanting to go further?
<soren> I don't think anything concrete came up.
<cjwatson> ok, nijaba was pretty vague
<soren> Yes... If anything concrete did come up, I've forgotten.
<cjwatson> the mutterings suggested that he wanted something prettier than more or less a straight conversion of the debconf questions to gtk
<cjwatson> my preemptive advice is that this is actually quite hard :-)
<soren> I *may* have said something like "if we find something that we *really* can't do with debconf atm..." and then finished the sentence in some hand-wavy sort of way.
<cjwatson> we might be able to do it for a very, very small number of questions (e.g. 1)
 * soren nods
<cjwatson> basically the architecture involves writing custom frontend-specific plugins in C for specific questions that need better representations
<cjwatson> and then detecting those in the frontend-independent code and calling them as necessary
<soren> I understand.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-15
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r275 ubuntu/ (85 files in 22 dirs): merge from Debian 83
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r276 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 83ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r205 partman-auto-lvm/ (71 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 30
<CIA-2> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r206 partman-auto-lvm/debian/changelog: releasing version 30ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r690 ubuntu/ (78 files in 11 dirs): merge from Debian 64
<CIA-2> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r691 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu1
<cjwatson> evand: can you deal with the partman-target merge? all the rest of partman is done now
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-16
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r985 ubuntu/ (155 files in 62 dirs): merge from Debian 20081029
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=20081029;mbox=yes)
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r986 ubuntu/ (7 files in 4 dirs): Make speakup-modules optional, as we don't have it in Ubuntu yet.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: superm1 * r2948 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/mythbuntu_stepDrivers.glade): correct small typo in mythbuntu drivers glade file
<TheMuso> evand: I just checked out the log for last week's non-meeting, and saw your request for someone with access to an intel mac to give USB creater a whirl or some such. ave you received any results for that? If not, I am happy to look into it for you.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I checked it out, it failed with flying colours
<cjwatson> not likely to be workable in the near future
<cjwatson> (bootloader fun and games)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Yeah, Apple's EFI only allows for booting from firewire, I expected as much.,
<TheMuso> More to the point, Apple's modifications to EFI.
<cjwatson> there's some speculation about odd hacks to make it work ... but yeah, not easily at any rate
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-09
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/ (70 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.73
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu1
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r175 ubuntu/ (68 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.42
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r176 ubuntu/ (16 files in 8 dirs): Add Release files for lucid.
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r177 ubuntu/ (apt-setup-verify debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> apt-setup: Increase the mirror verification timeout to 30 seconds, now that this
<CIA-4> apt-setup: operation is cancellable. Some people (hi, Ara) seem to have trouble
<CIA-4> apt-setup: getting mirror responses in 10 seconds.
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r178 ubuntu/ (apt-setup debian/changelog): Correctly disable progresscancel on exiting apt-setup (LP: #462005).
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r179 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.42ubuntu1
<davmor2> evand: how's things?  I'm trying to reproduce bug 477169 but so far no joy :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477169 in ubuntu "Wubi/Karmic boot: kernel panic - not synching: VFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477169
<evand> davmor2: not too bad.  Having constant network troubles the past two weeks.  Working from a Starbucks today.
<davmor2> :( wounder
<evand> trying to reproduce 477169 myself
<evand> err wrong number
<evand> bug 471498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471498 in ubiquity "oem-config incorrectly setting up /etc/hosts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471498
<davmor2> I can have a play with that too if you want, what info do you need from the logs if I get it?
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3576 ubiquity/ (98 files in 10 dirs): Merge from Lucid branch.
<evand> don't worry about it - I don't think additional logs are going to help here.
<evand> thanks though
<superm1> evand, for the karmic update i think it would be sufficient to just disable the hostname modifying stuff when running as oem config and the problem wont come up.  (there is nowhere in the UI to "set" the hostname anyway)
<evand> superm1: okay
<cjwatson> I agree, I'm not sure why mterry didn't stub that out for oem-config
<evand> cjwatson: welcome back and happy belated birthday.
<cjwatson> thanks :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3577 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Do not try to configure networking in oem-config (LP: #471498).
<CIA-4> clock-setup: cjwatson * r213 ubuntu/ (11 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.100
<CIA-4> clock-setup: cjwatson * r214 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.100ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-10
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3578 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Make migration-assistant import failures non-fatal to the overall
<CIA-37> ubiquity: install.
<evand> ^ Occurred to me last night.  Can't believe I never thought to do that before.
<xivulon> davmor2 can you see if you can reproduce 477104?
<davmor2> xivulon: didn't I try this already and it worked fine?
<CIA-37> partman-base: cjwatson * r172 ubuntu/ (73 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 135
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 135 could not be found
<CIA-37> partman-base: cjwatson * r173 ubuntu/debian/ (partman-base.templates rules): new way to make ext4 the default
<CIA-37> partman-base: cjwatson * r174 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 135ubuntu1
<soren> Did we stop using UUID's in fstab under certain circumstances in Karmic?
<soren> cjwatson: ^
<soren> cjwatson: A guy over in #ubuntu-server says he's installed a bunch of karmic servers. None of them used UUID's in fstab.
<soren> I don't actually have any karmic servers installed from CD that I can check.
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge
<cjwatson> bear in mind they were never used for e.g. LVM
<soren> good point.
 * soren checks if that's the problem
 * cjwatson loses the will to live while merging .po files
<evand> haha
<CIA-37> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r689 ubuntu/ (73 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 39
<CIA-37> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r690 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/crypto_config): resync UUID handling with Debian
<CIA-37> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r691 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 39ubuntu1
<CIA-37> tzsetup: cjwatson * r505 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.26
<evand> cjwatson: Before I go ahead and make the change, do you have any objection to not ever showing the language support warning when language-support is set to all (even in cases where getting all of the packages fails), per https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/471553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471553 in ubiquity ""Incomplete Language Support" is still shown when a DVD installation is preseeded with ALL" [Medium,Triaged]
<evand> it seems reasonable to me, given that the people preseeding generally know what they're doing
<evand> hrm actually, superm1, am I reading correctly in that you don't care how you avoid the pop-up, so long as you can?  That is, would an extra preseed question be okay by you?
<superm1> sure
<evand> cool
<cjwatson> evand: not particularly
<cjwatson> I think I marginally prefer a separate question too, though
<evand> great, that's the route I'm going down
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'd like to do some clean up on d-cd/ubuntu-cdimage as part of cleaning up and reorganizing the ARM backends, and I'd like to remove some of the old clutter we have built up over the years like The OpenCD support; any objections on axing that?
<CIA-37> pkgsel: evand * r154 pkgsel.ubuntu/debian/ (changelog pkgsel.templates postinst):
<CIA-37> pkgsel: Provide a way to avoid warning the end user when the language packs
<CIA-37> pkgsel: could not be installed (LP: #471553).
<evand> better names welcome
<kirkland> evand: ping
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3579 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: pkgsel now provides a debconf question to avoid warning the end user
<CIA-37> ubiquity: when the language packs could not be installed (LP: #471553).
<evand> kirkland: pong
<kirkland> evand: would you mind if I subscribed you to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-ecryptfs ?
<evand> by all means
<kirkland> evand: ie, i'd like your participation
<kirkland> evand: there's a couple of scripts i think would make sense to make sure we get in the LiveCD
<kirkland> evand: for recovering your encrypted-homedir
<kirkland> evand: and even migrating to an encrypted-homedir
<evand> okay, coolness
<kirkland> evand: currently, i point people to my blog where I have the commands to do it :-)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> NCommander: I don't mind, but would appreciate the opportunity to review the patch since that is a bit involved
<NCommander> cjwatson, of course, I pinged you since I'm not sure if we actually want to keep support for building legacy images around for a specific reason
<cjwatson> in general I want to keep support for building legacy images around, since (a) it's good discipline (b) it's the closest we have to documentation of some of this
<NCommander> cjwatson, (I'm not sure if you seen, but there's also a specification on adding support for creating ext2/3 images in d-cd versus vfat, and I'm curious if you have any input on that)
<cjwatson> but I don't care much about theopencd in particular
<cjwatson> ext2/3> entirely your guys' call as far as I'm concerned
<cjwatson> evand: ubiquity r3579 looks like it'll break - nothing puts that template into ubiquity's own templates file
<cjwatson> pkgsel is one of those "d-i only" components so templates tend to have to be copied
<evand> err whoops.  fixing.
<cjwatson> (I'm not reviewing all your changes, BTW, in case you were wondering! just happened to spot that one :-) )
<evand> so I shouldn't just cowboy things in, expecting a safety net? ;)
<cjwatson> :-)
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3580 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: Add missing debconf question for the previous commit.
<davmor2> xivulon: yeah wubi is working fine here even after updates
<xivulon> davmor2, thanks I was also unable to reproduce, cannot understand from the reports what the issue is
<davmor2> xivulon: I'm not entirely sure either.
<xivulon> soren, ot, when I use kvm in karmic and try to connect, after a bit connection drops and it slows down a lot
<xivulon> I end up using jaunty to test upgrades
<xivulon> I thought it was due to a race with forcedeth but there is something else
<xivulon> hmm might be 458521
<tommyguitfiddle> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 from a USB stick on an eeepc 1005ha.  It keeps freezing during install and displays the prompt "*Starting init crypto disks..."  Please help!
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-11
<kirkland> cjwatson: how can I tell w3mman *not* to hyphen-wrap it's output?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i suspect I might be able to tell man not to, though I don't see an option in w3mman
<kirkland> cjwatson: nevermind
<kirkland> ./cjwatson.log:Jun 04 15:59:00 <cjwatson>       so you can just say W3MMAN_MAN='man --no-hyphenation'
<kirkland> got it
<CIA-37> user-setup: evand * r208 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Merge from Debian 1.28
<CIA-37> user-setup: evand * r209 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<CIA-37> grub-installer: cjwatson * r826 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.47
<CIA-37> grub-installer: cjwatson * r827 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.47ubuntu1
<xivulon> evand1 how is the wubi.exe 170 release progressing?
<evand1> xivulon: I've just filed an RT request for IS to sign it.
<NCommander> cjwatson, I just kicked my tocd removal branch for ubuntu-cdimage on launchpad, and filed a review and merge request
<evand1> cjwatson: what are your thoughts on the following?
<evand1> Right now, when the installer crashes it simply exits and an apport icon appears in the panel.  Clicking on the apport icon tells you that "ubiquity" crashes, but doesn't mention the installer, or next steps you can take to install.
<evand1> It's also not obvious that you need to click on the apport icon.
<evand1> Apport is also supposed to be disabled for release, so users wont see anything at all when ubiquity crashes (save this time when pitti apparently forgot to disable it).
<evand1> My thought is to leave the apport interaction as is, but also pop up a dialog on failure that explains what recourse the user has, and provides a button that launches apport-collect ubiquity.
<evand1> perhaps adding an apport-collect button is drinking from the firehose, but I still think we should pop up a dialog apologizing for the error and offering some sort of "next steps" message.
<cjwatson> NCommander: thanks
<cjwatson> evand1: I agree just punting to apport isn't quite enough; that does sound like a better workflow than the crash dialog we used to have ...
<NCommander> cjwatson, glad I could help. I'm currently working to solve the issue with vfat alternate images, so hopefully I'll have a set of patches for you on that as well
<NCommander> cjwatson, there a ton of file that use #!/bin/sh in d-cd, any objection of I change that to #!/bin/bash so if /bin/sh == dash, the world doesn't break?
<NCommander> (alternately, I can try and fix the bashisms)
<evand1> cjwatson: cool, thanks for the input
<cjwatson> NCommander: there shouldn't be many bashisms, and I'd much rather they be fixed
<NCommander> cjwatson, right. I'm trying to figure out why mtools 4.0 doesn't work properly with d-cd ATM; getting *very* strange errors
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-12
<benh> hoy !
<benh> I'm trying to track down what could be a kernel bug causing the installer to "stall"
<benh> is there a way to pass some argument to the karmic installer
<benh> to make it be very verbose in console
<benh> so I get a chance to figure out where it goes wrong ?
<cjwatson> which installer (text, live CD)?
<benh> livecd
<benh> it goes bonkers very early in the initrd
<cjwatson> is it stalling during live CD boot?
<benh> I suppose I could find a way to crack the initrd open and modify what's in there
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper is probably what you want
<benh> thanks
<benh> well, I'm trying to run it inside a virtual machine on ppc64 using Alex experimental kvm for ppc64 :-)
<benh> so the bug is likely kernel or kvm
<benh> but it would help me track it down if casper was a lot more verbose :-)
<cjwatson> right, but that page has the right kernel arguments for un-silencing stuff
<benh> thanks for the pointer
<benh> btw, what format is that initrd file ? squash ?
<benh> I suspect I'll be better off setting a build environment so i can rebuild it ... oh well
<cjwatson> in 9.10, it's an lzma'ed cpio file
<cjwatson> in earlier releases it was gzipped instead
<cjwatson> it's built using mkinitramfs from the live filesystem environment
<benh> ah... lzma was the missing link for me, thanks
<cjwatson> it's a bit of a hassle, but you can rebuild it by unsquashing the live filesystem, chrooting in, mounting the usuals, and running update-initramfs -k 2.6.31-14-generic -u
<benh> ah, depmod -a ... a good candidate for dying in kvm :-)
<cjwatson> or something along those lines
<benh> thanks, I'll experiement from there
<benh> there are some other links on the wiki what seem to have useful info
<benh> oh, it's just terribly slow on depmod ... actually worked
<cjwatson> there's a live cd customisation howto somewhere on help.ubuntu.com/community
<benh> some of these things exercise worse case code path in the kvm, we need to optimize them
<benh> ok, thanks
<benh> seems to be doing the console-setup stuff in a loop
<benh> hrm, I will have to crack it open it seems
<benh> ah no, it stopped now, just very slow
<benh> oic
<benh> the powerpc kernel is missing the cm64x ide driver, that won't help qemu
 * benh hunts TheMuso :-)
<TheMuso> benh: That can be rectified for lucid.
<benh> TheMuso: ok
<benh> TheMuso: at some stage I'll have to learn how to build a new installer with those fixed (that plus one or two kernel fixes)
<benh> TheMuso: for users trying to use karmic :-)
<TheMuso> benh: Right, happy to go through it with you at some point.
<benh> ok, I'll catch up with you when I have a bit of time
<benh> trying to get that KVM stuff working first :-)
<TheMuso> right
<_ruben> hmm .. when installing using minimal cd, and selecting both kubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktop, the install fails .. it complains about wanting to install both libgd2-noxpm and libgd2-xpm, removing ubuntu desktop from the task list "fixes" it
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3581 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/validation.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Make sure a device exists as part of the grub target device
<CIA-37> ubiquity: validation.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3582 ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Allow the user to retry grub installation with a different device on
<CIA-37> ubiquity: failure.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3576 karmic/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Do not try to configure networking in oem-config (LP: #471498).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3577 karmic/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: pkgsel now provides a debconf question to avoid warning the end user
<CIA-37> ubiquity: when the language packs could not be installed (LP: #471553).
<evand> uploading ubiquity on a train is painful.  I'm glad I pushed the majority of the branch before I left.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3578 karmic/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.9
<evand> superm1: ^
<NCommander> cjwatson, re: tocd removal, I added a second commit last night which also strips out winfoss as I didn't connect that as part of ToCD originally (and edubuntu hasn't included a winfoss bundle in several years)
<cjwatson> NCommander: winfoss isn't solely part of tocd, careful there, it's also been included in various other images. why are you so keen to strip all this out anyway? :)
<cjwatson> if in doubt, keep it
<NCommander> cjwatson, I don't like cruft
<NCommander> cjwatson, this is just the code to grab the winfoss files from people.u.c, edubuntu doesn't use that anymore, and I didn't touch the code to pull wubi
<cjwatson> NCommander: it's our cruft :-)
<cjwatson> winfoss was definitely used for more than edubuntu
<NCommander> cjwatson, ah ...
 * NCommander slinks off with his head in shame
<cjwatson> well, this stuff is convoluted, certainly
<NCommander> cjwatson, on the plus side, I have a fix for mtools to fix the long standing issue with broken filenames
<NCommander> (most of the issue was fixed in mtools 4.0, but that version introduced a new bug which I just squashed)
<cjwatson> I'm actually not sure why winfoss isn't on the latest hardy live CD, e.g.; the code does seem to try to fetch it ...
<cjwatson> ok, cool, good to hear
<TheMuso> c
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-13
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3583 ubiquity/d-i/sources.list: update sources.list to lucid
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3584 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-37> ubiquity: 1:0.42ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.29ubuntu2, clock-setup 0.100ubuntu1,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: debian-installer-utils 1.71ubuntu1, grub-installer 1.47ubuntu1, hw-
<CIA-37> ubiquity: detect 1.73ubuntu1, netcfg 1.51ubuntu1, partman-base 135ubuntu1,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu1, user-setup 1.28ubuntu1.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3585 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r3586 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.0
<ev> hrm, it seems we were using a bit of python 2.5 code in ubiquity anyway.  I was unaware that you couldn't intermix except and finally in single blocks before python 2.5
<mozmck> I'm building a custom livecd with a custom kernel.  I also want this to be installable with my kernel and extra apps just like the standard ubuntu livecd.  I'm using the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mozmck> My question is, will the installer install whatever is on the live CD, or do I need to put the packages somewhere on the CD also?
<ev> mozmck: the installer will install whatever is in the squashfs.  Any changes you make to the live CD while it's booted will not be installed.
<mozmck> Ok, I've extracted the livecd and am removing and installing programs in a chroot environment.  Then I'll rebuild the livecd and burn it to the CD.  I know the programs I install will be on the livecd, but will they get installed to the computer if I install from the livecd?
<ev> yes
<mozmck> Is there a better place to ask about creating a livecd? I couldn't find anything specific to that...
<ev> what do you need to know that's not covered in that wiki page?
<mozmck> Ah, ok.  I didn't know if I needed to put the .deb files on the CD somewhere as well.
<ev> nope, the installer works by copying files from /rofs (the squashfs)
<mozmck> ok, that was one thing that was unclear to me.  another is the process for installing a custom kernel.
<mozmck> that page says just copy the vmlinuz and initrd.gz files to casper.
<mozmck> but I'm thinking I should first install the .deb in chroot and then copy those files over.
<ev> yes
<mozmck> ok, thanks for the help!
<ev> sure thing
<WeatherGod> greetings from the bug people!
<WeatherGod> I got a bug report that I wanted to double-check before marking it "invalid"
<WeatherGod> bug 481852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481852 in ubiquity "Mint-8RC1 Installer crashed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481852
<WeatherGod> the person had a crash during installation of LinuxMint
<ev> WeatherGod: it looks like a bad CD burn.  Not the squashfs errors towards the end of the syslog file.
<ev> Note*
<WeatherGod> ok, I'll let him know
<WeatherGod> thanks for the help
<ev> sure thing
<cody-somerville> ev, you cause me much camera envy
<ev> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-14
<xivulon> cjwatson when you have 2m please have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/477104/comments/47
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Undecided,New]
<xivulon> and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/477104/comments/48
<xivulon> The reported behaviour is a bit weird but I think the report might actually accurate, it explains the other 40 comments...
<icon> does anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed?  i am having issues installing 9.10
<icon> does anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed?  i am having issues installing 9.10.
<icon> does anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed?  i am having issues installing 9.10.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1202 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to lucid.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1203 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-4 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1204 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/imx51.cfg debian/changelog): Move iMX51 images to 2.6.31-600 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1205 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move Dove images to 2.6.31-700 kernels.
<icon> does anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed?  i am having issues installing 9.10.
<cjwatson> icon: if the problem is specific to a particular graphics card, it's unlikely to be an installer problem as such. #ubuntu-x might know better (but note that most developers are travelling to our twice-yearly developer summit this weekend, so you're almost certainly better off filing a bug)
<xivulon> hi cjwatson, did you have a chance to look at bug #477104?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477104
<jago25> I need some lateral thinking with very limited bandwith and various downloaded Karmic .debs t oinstall karmic. I'm not going to type more than this for the moment, just seeing who's here first asI don't want to post on the dev mailing list as it's not exactly developing
<TheMuso> c
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-15
<nitinv> I have a Epson Stylus TX 101
<nitinv> The printer is working
<nitinv> but not the scanner
<nitinv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319105/
<nitinv> some details
<icon> does anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed?  i am having issues installing 9.10.
<cjwatson> icon: I already answered you yesterday; please don't repeat
<karl_> I have some concerns about Karmic Final boot.  I wonder if there is someone here who could do that for me?
<karl_> This boot to the live install CD before install.
<karl_> The problem also exists after the install.
<karl_> It affected many of our Foundations computers while attempting to install Karmic final.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1206 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu71
<CIA-37> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r685 ubuntu/ (33 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.72
<CIA-37> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r686 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-15
<Chaos_Zero> ey
<Chaos_Zero> cj
<Chaos_Zero> me again
<Chaos_Zero> well if you happen to come back, i want to tell you that it worked and i can see the harddrive so thanks.
<Chaos_Zero> also, is their a version you can download so the computer that you are installing it onto does not need internet connection?
<Chaos_Zero> and finally, i know you asked me to report something yesterday but i forgot
<Chaos_Zero> yeah i know im talking to no one
<CIA-4> main-menu: cjwatson * r143 ubuntu/ (17 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.33
<CIA-4> main-menu: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.33ubuntu1
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r410 ubuntu/ (70 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.114
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r411 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.114ubuntu1
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r203 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.49
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r204 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu1
<CIA-4> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r254 ubuntu/debian/ (po/is.po changelog po/bn.po po/ca.po po/zh_TW.po): merge from Debian 1.19
<CIA-4> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r255 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.19ubuntu1
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r467 ubuntu/debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.36
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r468 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36ubuntu1
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r645 ubuntu/debian/ (70 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 2.36
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r646 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.36
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r647 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.36ubuntu1
<CIA-4> clock-setup: cjwatson * r221 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.105
<CIA-4> clock-setup: cjwatson * r222 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.105ubuntu1
<CIA-4> finish-install: cjwatson * r840 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.27
<CIA-4> finish-install: cjwatson * r841 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.27ubuntu1
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r148 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.81
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r149 ubuntu/debian/po/is.po: msgmerge
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r150 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.81ubuntu1
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r274 ubuntu/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.30
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r275 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu1
<CIA-4> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r443 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.33
<CIA-4> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r444 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.33ubuntu1
<CIA-4> net-retriever: cjwatson * r365 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.26
<CIA-4> net-retriever: cjwatson * r366 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26ubuntu1
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r644 ubuntu/ (12 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.57
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r645 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r219 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/bn.po): merge from Debian 146
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r220 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 146ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r593 ubuntu/debian/ (21 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 68
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r594 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 68ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r770 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 61
<CIA-4> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r771 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 61ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r730 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 78
<CIA-4> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r731 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 78ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r800 ubuntu/debian/ (11 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 70
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r801 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 70ubuntu1
<CIA-4> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r272 ubuntu/debian/ (15 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.18
<CIA-4> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r273 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.18ubuntu1
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r168 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/bn.po): merge from Debian 0.32
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r169 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.32ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-efi: cjwatson * r655 ubuntu/debian/ (15 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 22
<CIA-4> partman-efi: cjwatson * r656 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 22ubuntu1
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r871 ubuntu/ (8 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.56
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r872 ubuntu/debian/po/is.po: msgmerge
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r873 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.56ubuntu1
<CIA-4> net-retriever: cjwatson * r367 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Fix vergt link line ordering.
<CIA-4> net-retriever: cjwatson * r368 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26ubuntu2
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r221 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Fix link line ordering to avoid breaking with 'ld --as-needed'.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r646 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-4> netcfg: Temporarily include <linux/if.h> rather than <net/if.h> on Linux, to
<CIA-4> netcfg: work around LP #673073.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673073 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "<net/if.h> and <linux/if.h> are incompatible (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673073
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r647 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu2
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4434 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Remove 'localhost' from default ::1 line in /etc/hosts (see netcfg 1.57,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Debian #595107).
<ubot2> Debian bug 595107 in netcfg "netcfg (debian-installer): /etc/hosts makes iceweasel-3.6.8 sluggish and has trouble handling localhost" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/595107
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r706 ubuntu/debian/ (17 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 45
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r707 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 45ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r236 ubuntu/debian/ (po/is.po changelog po/bn.po po/ca.po po/zh_TW.po): merge from Debian 37
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r237 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 37ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r183 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 17
<CIA-4> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r184 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 17ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r708 ubuntu/ (blockdev-wipe/blockdev-wipe.c debian/changelog): Include <sys/mount.h> for BLKGETSIZE rather than <linux/fs.h>.
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r709 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 45ubuntu2
<shtylman> some serious sadness happened when I tried to install onto my dmraid disk setup this weekend... /boot was etc4 and / was btrfs
<shtylman> my thinking is that after the system booted it didn't have btrfs things loaded and could not find / cause /dev/mapper/..etc didn't exist
<shtylman> I am thinking to just put /boot on another drive, undo the dmraid thing, and just use btrfs built in raid
<Primedeath> Anyone know if there's a way to create a USB installation of 10.10 in Windows?
 * holstein uses http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Primedeath> Persistent?
<holstein> im sure there is a way
<holstein> you could also use a live CD
<holstein> and install to a USB drive
<Primedeath> Don't have a CD. >_<
<holstein> BEING catious of where grub is installing
<Primedeath> I am on the school computers at the moment, volunteering, and I am getting annoyed by having to reinstall everything.
<holstein> try checking out http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<holstein> all the options
<davmor2> Primedeath: Ah your limited then, I was going to suggest an iso mounter
<Primedeath> Hmmm.
<Primedeath> There is one computer without DeepFreeze enabled.
<holstein> AFAIK you can make USB sticks from the live CD
<holstein> maybe you can just go to another box for a bit
<holstein> and boot a CD
<Primedeath> Bah.
<Primedeath> Back.
<Primedeath> If only I could remove Deep Freeze on this computer.
<Primedeath> So, hm... If only I had another USB Drive.
<cjwatson> there's a usb-creator.exe on the image
<cjwatson> hm, maybe there isn't.  there used to be
<davmor2> cjwatson: I couldn't see it on natty iso is there a ppa or something with it in though?
<cjwatson> doubt it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick has some helpful links
<cjwatson> I suspect it was broken
<Primedeath> There are installers for older versions of Ubuntu, I just want the latest version. Heh.
<Primedeath> Yawn.
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r156 ubuntu/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-4> console-setup: Exit cleanly from initramfs hook if /etc/default/console-setup doesn't
<CIA-4> console-setup: exist for some reason (LP: #634402).
<cjwatson> actually, the 10.10 desktop CD has usb-creator.exe on it
<cjwatson> ev: could you arrange for http://people.canonical.com/~evand/usb-creator/natty/ to exist?  that's the only reason usb-creator isn't on natty CDs
<cjwatson> Primedeath: you should find usb-creator.exe in the root of the 10.10 CD filesystem.  Try it
<superm1> cjwatson, are you sure that reading the amount of ram from /sys/firmware/memmap/* gets an accurate number?  just as a quick test on my box: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532475/
<cjwatson> superm1: should come straight from DMI
<superm1> and to confuse things further, the old dmi-available-memory binary is getting a different number too
<superm1> $ sudo ./usr/lib/base-installer/dmi-available-memory
<superm1> 4194304
<cjwatson> what should the number be on that system?
<superm1> lemme reboot and double check from the firmware.  i think 4 gigs
<cjwatson> MemTotal in /proc/meminfo isn't authoritative
<cjwatson> that's just how much memory the kernel can currently manage to use
<superm1> looks like 2 2gig dims, firmware says 4096 MB installed and 3960 MB available
<cjwatson> the number from memmap seems plausible then
<cjwatson> only interested in the available count
<superm1> it's a factor of a gig too large though isn't it?
<cjwatson> oh, I misread your test script
<superm1> i just snipped it out of partman-auto or so
<cjwatson> can I have a tarball of /sys/firmware/memmap
<cjwatson> ?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> http://people.ubuntu.com/~superm1/memmap.tar.gz
<cjwatson> ah, ok, bug in that it fails to subtract the start address
<cjwatson> actually, well, sort of
<cjwatson> I copied that from base-installer, whose test is simply "is there RAM above 4GB?"
<cjwatson> and in your case there is - but the partman-auto test needs to be subtler because it actually needs to know how much, minus holes
<cjwatson> could you file a bug on partman-auto and attach that memmap.tar.gz?  thanks
<superm1> sure
<Primedeath> Apparently Universal USB Installer has a Persistent file it can make3.
<Primedeath> Going to have to try it.
<cjwatson> superm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532491/ should be better
<cjwatson> but I have to run now
<Primedeath> PenDriveLinux that is.
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah that gets it a lot better.  shows as 4150 for that
<cjwatson> and remember that's decimal megabytes
<cjwatson> the raw number that gives is 4150219776 bytes, which is 3958 * 1024 * 1024
<superm1> oh right, so yeah that's dead on
<cjwatson> (decimal because of disk manufacturers' marketing tricks)
<superm1> awesome,
<superm1> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-16
<twb> I notice the 10.04 d-i geoip thing is still detecting Australia/Victoria, where my timezone should be Australia/Melbourne.
<twb> I thought that was a server-side fix...
<twb> Hum, it looks like there is an Australia/Victoria in tzdata, it just isn't mentioned in the manual timezone picker.  So I'll let it use Australia/Victoria and see if it Just Works.
<twb> Incidentally, my DHCP server advertises the timezone as Australia/Melbourne (RFC 4833), but d-i didn't pick up on that...
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1381 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-4> debian-installer:  - geniso_hybrid_plus_firmware_partition: Cope if the disk size exceeds
<CIA-4> debian-installer:  32MB. (The previous code seems to have misunderstood isohybrid's
<CIA-4> debian-installer:  defaults slightly, but we now just specify the full CHS geometry
<CIA-4> debian-installer:  explicitly in case anything changes in the future.)
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1382 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-4 kernels.
<ev> cjwatson: usb-creator symlink> done
<cjwatson> ta
<superm1> ev, so the usb-creator windows frontend is functional atm?
<ev> it was last I checked.  I plan to try and improve it alongside other changes to usb-creator this cycle.
<davmor2> ev: m-a just failed on a whole drive install with a 141 error,  but it should of been triggered should it?
<ev> well, it will always partially run, but it most certainly shouldn't be shown
<ev> davmor2: can you please file a bug from a --debug run of ubiquity that produces the crash
<davmor2> ev: if I get enough time no worries.  mid releases currently
<ev> understood, thanks
<davmor2> Meh it hates ATI's hdmi subsystem
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ev> cjwatson: I don't suppose you'd be willing to make a trip into Millbank so we can do some long-term Wubi planning with Alejandra on Friday the 26th?
<cjwatson> provisionally I think that's OK, is that a day when Scott and James are in?
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1383 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu2
<ev> oh, probably
<ev> I'll check with Scott now
<ev> and send an invite to you for the day
<cjwatson> yup, K can't think of anything on that day so I think I'm clear
<devildante> are there any plans to separate the timezone bit of ubiquity into a separate library? it seems we need it for the datetime indicator settings window (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate)
<devildante> (it seems "it is needed", not "we need it")
<cjwatson> ev: ^- your call I think ...
 * cjwatson notes ev is in the same office as the guy who wrote that comment on the wiki and is probably aware of it already
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-17
<ev> indeed, that's been the plan for some time.  DX is working on it (specifically Ted, last I checked)
<ev> though yes, I do sit right next to mpt :)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r327 usb-creator/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * debian/control, usbcreator/frontends/gtk:
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  - Remove python-gnome2 dependency by switching help_display_uri to
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  gtk.show_uri. LP: #661289
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r328 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.26
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4435 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Expose the navigation control in the GTK frontend API.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Thanks Ying-Chun Liu!
<soren> Is there any particular reason why the root filesystem is placed at the start of the disk rather than at the end?
<soren> I'm sure there is, but what is it? :)
<soren> It would be handy if they were at the end. If you install Ubuntu in a VM on a virtual disk and decide to expand the disk later, it's a bit of a bummer that you can't just extend the partition.
<soren> Alternatively, maybe it's time we use lvm by default? :)
<ev> lvm> what doesn't btrfs solve?
<ev> I appear to have lost the magic runes to shoving a partman-auto udeb kicking and screaming into a running d-i instance
<cjwatson> does it involve new debconf templates?
<ev> yes
<ev> which I separately imported using debconf-loadtemplate after sed'ing out the underscores
<cjwatson> yeah, that doesn't really work
<ev> still hanging on a description metaget
<ev> ah
<ev> fail
<cjwatson> because you end up talking to the wrong debconf instance
<ev> right!
<ev> ugh
<cjwatson> build the udeb, and edit some random victim postinst script (I usually use load-cdrom.postinst, after the call to anna)
<cjwatson> make it do wget and udpkg -i
<cjwatson> (or udpkg --unpack if the udeb you're using has a postinst, but partman-auto doesn't)
<ev> ah, thanks!
<soren> ev: Well, not everyone uses btrfs, but does btrfs let you add another block device to it like lvm does?
<corecode> hi
<corecode> will the installer/preseed only use eth0
<corecode> or will it probe other cards as well?
<corecode> somehow the automatic install on this machine didn't work out
<cruejones> hi, why am i able to user an ubuntu DVD iso loopback shared via http as a local mirror but standard debian fails with the same setup?
<cruejones> for netinstalls
<cjwatson> to make that work you have to include a few extra packages on the iso (things that aren't on the netboot initrd but are in the cdrom initrd) and Debian may well not do that
<cjwatson> I don't think either of us really consider it a properly supported setup, it just happens to work in Ubuntu at the moment
<cruejones> thanks - any pointers on what files might be needed?
<cjwatson> corecode: you should be able to preseed netcfg/choose_interface.  I think the default is something like the first interface that seems to have a link, or possibly just the first interface
<cjwatson> cruejones: sorry, I don't have a list
<cruejones> cjwatson: any pointers on where to look?
<cjwatson> there's a udeb manifest alongside the initrds
<cruejones> ok
<cjwatson> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/current/images/ or something like that
<cjwatson> you'd need to subtract the files in the netboot initrd from those in the cdrom initrd, and include the difference
<cruejones> already having to use unionfs on iso to fix some symlink issues so I might be able to fake a mirror by adding those files to the iso via the union
<cruejones> and please consider it an important configuration for future support - network shared loopback isos is a classic scenario for space savings
<cruejones> and in my case I need to use a different non-debian based distro as the pxe/netboot install source so creating a local mirror is non-trivial
<cruejones> cjwatson: so I just thought about it and I am confused as to why I need to care about the netboot vs. dvd initrd?  I am using the kernel/ramdisk from the netboot (mini.iso) which works just fine.  Then I loopback mount the main DVD and share it via http.
<cruejones> when I point the netboot installer to the dvd/iso http share it returns that it is a bad mirror - so I would assume I am missing some repo/mirror type files on the main DVD?
<cruejones> and thanks for helping - seeing as this is more pure debian question
<cjwatson> cruejones: because the way the installer works is that it only ships the necessary core of itself in the initrd, and fetches more bits of itself at run-time
<cjwatson> (udebs)
<cjwatson> cruejones: the "necessary core" depends on the installation method - netboot, cdrom, etc.
<cjwatson> for netboot initrds it has to include the network configuration components etc. in the initrd; for cdrom initrds it needs to know how to mount the cdrom
<cjwatson> however, when netbooting, there are bits that still need to be performed *eventually*, just not necessarily so early that they have to be in the initrd
<cjwatson> so the udebs for those tasks need to be available somehow
<cruejones> ok, but in theory what I am doing is a pure netinstall, just that my mirror is really a loopback mount of the main DVD shared via http
<cjwatson> mind you returning "bad mirror" is actually something a bit different, now that I read it
<cruejones> right
<cjwatson> you may well have the same problem later though
<cjwatson> for Debian, could we move this to #debian-boot on irc.oftc.net please?
<cjwatson> that's the corresponding Debian channel
<cruejones> ok, thanks
<corecode> what could be the reason that list-devices disk returns empty?
<cjwatson> corecode: what's in /sys/block (excluding the ram* entries)?
<corecode> loop
<cjwatson> then the kernel hasn't found your disks
<corecode> 0f:04.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1064 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 02)
<corecode> yea, but why
<cjwatson> could be because the module for that disk isn't in the installer initrd for some reason
<cjwatson> what's the numeric pci id for that?
<cjwatson> never mind, looked it up, 1000:0050
<corecode> yep
<corecode> lspci -nv over 9600bps is a bit slow
<corecode> on that machine in particular
<cjwatson> lsmod | grep mptsas
<corecode> nop
<cjwatson> what release?
<corecode> maverick
<corecode> obscure
<corecode> let me reboot
<cjwatson> no wait!
<corecode> maybe that fixes something
<corecode> ok
<cjwatson> nano -v /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cjwatson> Ctrl-w message-modules ENTER
<cjwatson> does that show anything?  if so what's the Status field?
<corecode> nothing
<cjwatson> no match?
<corecode> no match
<cjwatson> can you extract /var/log/syslog and put it on paste.ubuntu.com for me?
<corecode> yes
<corecode> hang on
<corecode> if i can get scp on this box
<cjwatson> anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<corecode> hm, that just clears the screen
<cjwatson> yes, but now you have scp
<cjwatson> or should do
<corecode> no :/
<corecode> something is a bit wrong
<cjwatson> try "save debug logs" from the installer main menu
<cjwatson> sounds like your installer is incapable of installing extra components of itself for some reason
<cjwatson> what installer image are you using?
<corecode> the maverick amd64 netboot image
<corecode> but that worked for all other machines
<cjwatson> no, which url
<cjwatson> exactly
<corecode> i can't tell right now
<cjwatson> ok, well, you mentioned a network configuration problem
<corecode> yes
<cjwatson> how did you resolve that, and what did you do afterwards?
<corecode> i did manually dhclient eth1
<corecode> and then let the installer continue
<corecode> then it must have rebooted, but didn't finish the installation + preseed post script
<corecode> hmmm
<cjwatson> sounds like some bit of network configuration wasn't properly set up
<corecode> maybe there is some nfsv4 issue there as well
<cjwatson> and therefore it couldn't fetch installer components off the network
<corecode> but that's unrelated
<corecode> quite possible
<cjwatson> you're probably right to reboot at this point
<corecode> how can i find out why it didn't manage to pull up the network?
<cjwatson> read through /var/log/syslog I guess
<cjwatson> everything should be in there somewhere, though it's pretty verbose
<corecode> http://pastebin.ca/1995057
<corecode> it keeps talking about eth1: link is not ready
<corecode> but that seems to be due to a missing ifconfig up
<cjwatson> not sure I have any idea, sorry
<cjwatson> normally you shouldn't need ifconfig up to get a link indication
<corecode> Nov 17 23:05:25 kernel: [ 3720.533354] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<corecode> Nov 17 23:05:25 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<corecode> Nov 17 23:05:27 kernel: [ 3722.590977] e1000e: eth1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None
<corecode> Nov 17 23:05:27 kernel: [ 3722.594115] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready
<corecode> magical
<cjwatson> the MII link indication is what tells you that you can do ifconfig up
<cjwatson> as I understand it
<cjwatson> but this isn't particularly my field of expertise, so "I don't know, sorry"
<corecode> yea
<corecode> mmm
<corecode> oh also the kernel doesn't seem to reliably number the network cards the same way
<cjwatson> no, that has been a bit of a saga to try to fix I understand
<corecode> hmm
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-18
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1384 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-5 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1385 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu3
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 9.10 alongside windows.....but m stuck with sh:grub>...
<ev> sumitkv2: why 9.10?  Are you not able to use Ubuntu 10.10?
<sumitkv2> i didnt had time to install 10.10!!but noe m stuck with this thing!!
<sumitkv2> ev, ?
<ev> sumitkv2: was this a full install whereby you resized windows, or did you install using Wubi?
<sumitkv2> ev, i used wubi!
<ev> sumitkv2: you're not stuck with it, then.  If you go into Add/Remove programs in Windows, you can select Ubuntu and remove it.
<ev> I would suggest that you give Ubuntu 10.10 a try, as it's entirely possible the bug you're encountering has since been fixed.
<sumitkv2> ev,  yes!but i want an ubuntu alongside windows using wubi!is there any way of reparing this?
<sumitkv2> ev,ok!!i think i ll do that!
<sumitkv2> thnx :)
<ev> sure thing
<ev> if it's still not working with 10.10, please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<soren> ev: I've never used btrfs. Does it actually let me add another block device to the same btrfs filesystem?
<soren> "btrfs device add" sure suggests that that is the case.
<ev> indeed, I believe it is, but I haven't used it enough myself to be sure
<ev> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Multiple_Device_Support
<soren> ev: I can't help but wonder why it's suddenly kosher to do all this stuff in the filesystem layer, but when there was talk of putting ZFS in Linux, there was a lot of resistance for exactly this reason.
<soren> I tend to agree with the resistance, actually. It seems really weird to have the filesystem support this, and not put it in a lower layer.
<ev> I thought ZFS was shunned because it was licensed under the CDDL
<soren> Well, that was the reason the /implementation/ was rejected.
<ev> sure
<soren> IIRC, Linus didn't like the /design/.
<ev> I don't know if I agree.  Sure, there are performance implications (assuming you're talking about doing it in hardware), but you can innovate in the space a hell of a lot faster at the filesystem level.
<soren> I just think that thinks like mapping multiple block devices as one belongs in the device-mapper layer.
<soren> s/thinks/things/, obviously.
<ev> ahh, I gotcha
<soren> I can't seem to find the reference where Linus says something along those lines. Maybe I dreamed it. :(
<ev> haha, do you often dream about Linus? :-P
<soren> Didn't think so, but maybe I do :)
<soren> Just found this: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Multiple_Device_Support
<soren> It provides their rationale for not using dm, in case you're interested.
<soren> Oh, well.
<ev> ah, that makes sense
<soren> I can't help but wonder why a checksumming dm-linear couldn't be whipped up, but meh.
<shtylman> cjwatson: is dmraid not installed in the livecd installer anymore?
<cjwatson> was it ever?
<shtylman> cjwatson: I thought so
<shtylman> but I could be wrong
<shtylman> I was under the impression that it was installed if dmraid was detected
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson:  http://davmor2.co.uk/ev_logs/debug I'm just grabbing the other logs
<ev> ah, parted_server went away before m-a appeared
<ev> can you please file a bug and attach those, then mark it as high and assign it to me
<davmor2> ev will do
<ev> thanks!
<superm1> ev, so interestingly enough i discovered recently that our firmware guys have started using hudson too
<davmor2> ev also the install has just stopped
<superm1> at least for uEFI based firmwares.
<superm1> seems to be quite powerful for everything that they've managed to scale out of it
<davmor2> ev: No items matched "Evan Dandrea". you broked LP
<davmor2> ev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/677100 I can't set the status and it won't let me assign it to you fsckin lp
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677100 in migration-assistant (Ubuntu) "Migration-assistant flags a warning even though it shouldn't of run (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ev: any other logs you need
<ev> sorry about that, had to help Magda with Spotify in Unity.
<ev> davmor2: that should be enough, thanks!
<ev> superm1: it is made of awesome
<ev> I'm a bit blocked at the moment on our IS team, otherwise I'd be showing you reports of installer tests
<superm1> ev, can you potentially share how you've got things setup with it while waiting on being able to see the reports?  i am thinking it might be worthwhile to set something up that does something quite similar but triggers off new ISOs rather with my ubiquity plugins layered in place
<superm1> hm actually looking over closer, that probably wouldn't work for what i'd like to do
<ev> this does effectively generate new ISOs as part of the process (but stops short of mkisofs as it uses NFS), and I'm more than happy to share the configuration with you
<ev> superm1: some of the configuration is in here: lp:~ev/+junk/hudson-infrastructure/
<ev> I'll work on extracting the hudson jobs into a branch as well
<superm1> so does it actually get tested on real hardware then that's PXE booted with an NFS root mount?
<ev> correct
<ev> the copy of Ubuntu they're running has a post-resume job that tells them to reboot
<superm1> ah
<ev> when it suspends, it loads as much of shutdown and its dynamically linked libraries into memory as it can
<ev> oh and uses reboot -f
<superm1> using the same idea /etc/init.d/casper stop does i would guess to load as much as it can
<ev> so when a job is ready, it forces a reboot by doing a wake on lan, which means it doesn't depend on the connection to the NFS server persisting (as it will likely have timed out)
<ev> exactly
<ev> the code is copied straight from there
<superm1> is the install preseeded, or is there something that actually fakes out clicks in the UI?
<ev> the latter
<ev> sikuli
<ev> but that bit is interchangeable
<ev> it could be preseeded
<superm1> ah i think i need to read through a bit of your prepare-cd to see a little better
<ev> it could do a series of post-install probes of /target
<ev> there's also an i386 chroot involved here (which you'll see in the jobs that I'm about to paste), as the hudson master is amd64
<ev> superm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533953/ - rough setup of the hudson jobs
<ev> I was using a cloned workspace to work around the problem that the netbooks don't have access to the internet
<ev> but this deadlocks in hudson
<ev> and we'll need access to the archive anyway if we want to test langpack grabbing
<ev> and this is where I'm blocked on IS
<ev> getting the hudson master to hand the slaves via its dhcp server a route to archive.ubuntu.com and bazaar.launchpad.net
<ev> well, that and using pbuilder for the i386 chroot rather than what we've got now, which requires manual intervention for setting up new ubuntu releases
<superm1> why not just mirror the archive on the hudson master?  Or at least cache the packages there
<ev> I think there's IS voodoo here that effectively does that
<superm1> ah
<ev> squid and the whatnot
<ev> the real trick here was figuring out how to get the machines to boot on command without tearing them open
<ev> it was first assumed that they could just be suspended, woken up, and rebooted
<superm1> scott ran into the same problems with the stuff he did for http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-installer/ didn't he?
<ev> but as mentioned, nfs and tcp don't have yearlong timeouts, so thus the load everything into memory trick
<ev> he had the advantage of rebooting into a full system
<superm1> oh right
<ev> also, I thought we could use file referencing to write the squashfs over top of itself, as existing slaves would use the old copy until they closed it
<ev> this doesn't work across nfs, as it turns out
<ev> but doesn't matter
<ev> as we assume the nfs link to be dead once we suspend
<ev> so it does rsync over top of the existing nfs root
<superm1> have you considered pulling some of this directly into natty's casper and some others with just a different kernel command line option that casper could trigger to do a lot of what you do?  at least try to get away from having to break apart the squashfs
<superm1> oh but you need to push the new ubiquity in, duh.
<ev> there may still be value in putting some of this in there (incidentally, is casper surviving?  I could've sworn I heard from Scott that we were ditching it), but I just wanted to get it working first
<ev> I did manage to discover that cifs support in casper is horrendously broken at the moment
<ev> first because of cifs-utils not being there (fixed in natty)
<ev> and second due to a bug in mount.cifs that drops existing mount options on a remount
<superm1> casper has potential to not be surviving?  there's a lot that lives there that needs to find a new home then.
<ev> indeed, though I could be wrong
<ev> one goal with all of this was to be able to just drop a machine in, connect it to the network, add it's system uuid to the hudson config, power it on and have it just work
<ev> just work> join the next build
<superm1> well you could actually get away without needing to respin the squashfs though if you just install the new ubiquity packages in the early command (or if you include a 99hudson in the initramfs that does that exact thing)
<ev> true
<ev> I've added a note to do that
<superm1> that's actually what i do for my primary plugin to allow it to try to upgrade itself if it sees a newer version added to the media than what's in the squashfs
<superm1> you just have to be careful on low memory machines that you don't fill up the tmpfs aufs sets up for you
<ev> indeed
<superm1> was there a particular reason you chose to launch out of xdg/autostart rather than spawning hudson, sikuli and what not on an upstart job that started while ubiquity started in maybe mode?
<superm1> it's not clear to me if the UI has to be ready immediately for things to work when hudson is spawned
<superm1> if so, then if you'd be open to moving more of it into natty proper, then in ubiquity-dm it could make sense to just key off the same kernel commandline option while setting up the session to spawn hudson at that time too
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows Xp....but when i boot into it....i end up with a prompt... GRUB> ......what is wrong....??please help!!
<ev> superm1: yes
<ev> I think it was because it needed network manager applet to be running
<ev> but no, that cannot be it
<ev> as we're guaranteed a network connection by the very nature of the setup
<ev> hm
<superm1> some race condition or sorts though
<ev> I'll have to look at my paper notes
<superm1> well i've got a lot to play with here on this, thanks! if i can get this replicated with our special ISOs i'll see if I can help come up with some ideas how to improve it or where it would make most sense to pull pieces into natty
<ev> that would be amazing
<ev> thanks!
<ev> heading out, have a good afternoon and evening
<superm1> you too
<apparle> guys I'm having problem installing kubuntu via wubi....
<apparle> after setup, I am dropped at intrafms
<MHJessen> I'm currently using eeebuntu 3 (Jaunty - Kernel 2.6.29-1-netbook) on an Asus eeepc 1000 and want to know if I can upgrade to Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 or do I need to do a complete reinstall?
<cjwatson> this is speaking as a user rather than a developer, but for my wife's eeepc I found it easier to reinstall
<cjwatson> two reasons: (1) the upgrade path from 9.04 to 10.10 goes via 9.10 and 10.04 and there was no eeebuntu for those releases anyway, not to mention that it would have taken ages (2) my wife's eeepc was seriously running out of disk space and didn't have enough temporary space to do the upgrade
<cjwatson> it may be possible I suppose but I doubt it would be fun
<MHJessen> Ah, OK. I thought that might be the case. The problem for me was that I have a limited situation as far as being able to tinker. I wondered if it was possible to do it without fouling up the 32 GB SDHC partition I'm using for /home. The root is on the 8GB SSD and I still have 47% free.
<cjwatson> you can do an install preserving /home
<cjwatson> use manual partitioning, mount the partition in question on /home, and make sure the format checkbox is cleare
<cjwatson> *cleared
<MHJessen> That's true but what happens to the packages that are in Jaunty? Do they get upgraded at the same time?
<MHJessen> I guess I'm asking a lot because I'm looking for as painless a way to get to 10.10 as possible.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-19
<cjwatson> the thing is that the eeebuntu people didn't particularly talk to us about their jaunty fork
<cjwatson> so it's unlikely to upgrade very cleanly
<cjwatson> if you do an install as I suggested (mount /home, make sure the format checkbox is cleared, but format /) then it'll just overwrite all the system stuff
<cjwatson> i.e. fresh install but preserving user data in /home
<cjwatson> won't preserve /etc or anything else, of course
<cjwatson> when I did it, I took a full system backup first
<cjwatson> that way it was cheap to try the install and I knew I could roll the entire thing back if I needed to
<MHJessen> It's full system backup that would be the problem. I don't have access to external storage due to homelessness.
<MHJessen> I think I could probably get away with using Synaptics to create a history script that would reinstall the packages I have in play but it's what the versions would be that I'm not sure about.
<MHJessen> Since the Synaptic solution would be from a Jaunty system what would happen when I tried to bulk install all the packages on a 10.10 system?
<cjwatson> the eeebuntu packages just wouldn't be available any more
<cjwatson> I don't know whether synaptic records package+version or just package name
<cjwatson> if it's the latter then you're ok, it'll do the best it can
<cjwatson> if it's the former, good question, no idea
<cjwatson> have a look at the file it generates
<MHJessen> I think that's my next step. I've been really happy with eeebuntu, but the writing is on the wall that I need to do something because everything is taking longer and longer to trickle back to Jaunty. Thanks for the info! :)
<cjwatson> jaunty's end-of-life now
<cjwatson> I doubt anything more will trickle back to it ever
<MHJessen> That's too bad but I understand the need to keep moving forward. I really noticed it with Firefox. I've been waiting a couple weeks now for 3.6.12 to be available and I'm not sure it ever will. At any rate I have to run. Thanks again!
<cjwatson> yeah, I think you can assume it won't now, sorry
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-September/000137.html
<cjwatson> "Ubuntu 9.04 reaches end-of-life on October 23, 2010"
<MHJessen> Ouch! Well that does it. Thanks! Bye!
<twb> 10.04 d-i defaults to gpt for brand new 2TB disks
<twb> This is only going to run 10.04 -- is there any reason I shouldn't continue using msdos partition type?
<cjwatson> twb: I suspect our comparison is actually against decimal 2TB, which is slightly less than 2TiB
<cjwatson> which is the actual technical limit
<cjwatson> twb: you can use either, if it's actually no more than 2TiB.  gpt's technically a superior format, but you may have other reasons.
<twb> technically superior, but more confusing/complicated
<twb> AFAICT (I've been reading up on it), the practical benefits are minimal
<cjwatson> certainly, for anything over 2TiB, you must use gpt if you want to be able to address the whole disk
<cjwatson> gpt is actually simpler
<cjwatson> if you disregard the protective mbr bit, which is basically for compatibility
<cjwatson> it doesn't have the whole primary vs. logical partition nonsense, which vastly complicates things
<cjwatson> it's just a simple linear array of partitions
<twb> Grante; but I'm using LVM so I only have two partitions per disk
<cjwatson> so it probably doesn't matter to you
<twb> If it meant I got "optimal" block alignment for free from partman, that might be a practical win
<cjwatson> you get that anyway
<cjwatson> oh, gpt has more robust boot loader storage methods, that's the other major difference
<cjwatson> we don't have to use the boot track hack any more
<twb> For me, the bootloader lives in the partition itself :-)
<twb> I think the other thing that confuses me is that all GPT documentation assumes, to a greater or lesser extent, that I'm running either an Itanium or a macbook
<cjwatson> mm, just historical - that'll stop as the world moves to >2TiB drives
<twb> Nod
 * ev discovers bzr lp-propose-merge
<soren> ooooh!
<soren> ev: Awesome. Thanks for the hint!
<superm1> charlie-tca, you realize you closed your own bug with bug 646027 and the triaging scripts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646027 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard can not be changed in Ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646027
<charlie-tca> closed another bug?
<charlie-tca> oh, no
<charlie-tca> I did not realize I was the reporter. The bug is invalid, though, now
<superm1> i just thought it was a little funny :)
<charlie-tca> It is, when I see the reporter name
<twb> I once solved a bug by googling, and finding a pastebin I had pasted six years prior
<charlie-tca> I don't always look at the name, but I did try to reproduce it
<dlyneswork> Is there a pkgsel/exclude verb?
<dlyneswork> Or something that would achieve the same end?
<dlyneswork> I want to be able to tell 10.04 NOT to install nouveau (system hangs at startup after about 5 lines of kernel output...last four lines are nouveau output)
<twb> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html covers options you can pass
<twb> I can't see anything relevant
<twb> Re nouveau specifically, post-install I think you can blacklist the kernel module
<dlyneswork> twb, but i can't blacklist it if i can't boot up
<dlyneswork> twb, to do that, i'd need to rip the hard drive out of every single machine after I've installed, throw it onto another machine as a secondary drive, modify the config files, disconnect, and reinstall into the original machine
<cjwatson> you can blacklist on the kernel command line
<dlyneswork> twb, is there a reason it insists on installing a video driver, even though i haven't told it to install x11?
<twb> There's a boot-time option like "video=nouveau:disable" or "video=vga16fb" or something
<dlyneswork> Oh, ok
<cjwatson> not that I know the syntax off the top of my head
<cjwatson> the video driver is part of the kernel
<dlyneswork> It's in /target/....??
<twb> dlyneswork: loading video drivers is opt-out in recent kernels so the naff splash stuff can run
<cjwatson> video mode setting is moving from X to the kernel because it's loads more robust there in general
<dlyneswork> Ah...I'm still accustomed to the good old days when nobody used framebuffer drivers in the kernel bootup :)
<cjwatson> twb: nonsense
<cjwatson> frankly
<cjwatson> KMS is far wider than just plymouth, although I realise it's fashionable to blame plymouth for stuff
<twb> cjwatson: so it's also there to make text unreadably small? :-P
<dlyneswork> kms?
<cjwatson> kernel mode setting
<dlyneswork> ah
<cjwatson> you can boot with 'nomodeset' to disable it
<twb> That's the one I was trying to remember
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, but in 10.04, where is it that it gets modified?  Is it in the same file and the same way as 9.04?
<twb> FWIW, Debian has KMS, but it doesn't compile it into the kernel
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, with 9.1 ubuntu switched to grub2, didn't it?
<cjwatson> dlyneswork: I don't recall the state of 9.04, but it probably didn't have KMS
<cjwatson> dlyneswork: correct
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, so is there any documentation as to which file I need to modify and where?  I don't have a working 10.04 install to look at to know where to fix it in my preseed script
<twb> Oops, I just added nomodeset to my new LXC server, and os-prober found lucid on all the containers and added them to grub.cfg
<cjwatson> dlyneswork: just add nomodeset to the end of the kernel command line when installing; or for already installed systems you can try it out by editing the kernel parameters interactively at boot time
<cjwatson> dlyneswork: to make it permanent, add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<cjwatson> twb: it's not built-in in Ubuntu either, it's modular
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, ah, ok...so I'll need to hit left shift to do it, then...ok...thought I had to edit the grub file after it was installed /target/boot/grub/menu.lst on grub1
<ev> hm, since when does -l need to come after -o in gcc?
<cjwatson> ev: technically it always ought to have done, but the linker was made stricter on Monday
<cjwatson> as part of other changes
<ev> ah, fair enough
<cjwatson> actually I think it only needs to come after the object that uses symbols from the linked libraries, not necessarily after -o
<ev> right
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, ok...so /target/etc/default/grub, and then run update-grub against /dev/sda
<ev> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> dlyneswork: um, why are you fiddling with /target for this?
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, because it's borked after the pxe boot install
<cjwatson> dlyneswork: why not just boot it interactively with nomodeset, and then you can edit it directly when it's running?
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, so i need to fix it as part of my preseed/late_command
<cjwatson> ah, no, better solution for that
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, because I want to be able to have it fixed without trying to explain to some windows user how to fix it
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, it's probably going to be some clueless windows user installing these systems...I'm just setting up the automated installer
<cjwatson> put nomodeset on the end of the append line in your pxelinux configuration
<cjwatson> make sure there's a "--" parameter somewhere before it
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, not needed there....the pxeboot is working just fine
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, it's the post install that's not
<cjwatson> everything after "--" (with a few specific exceptions) gets copied into the installed bootloader configuration
<cjwatson> trust me
<cjwatson> this is much simpler and more robust than using preseed/late_command
<twb> dlyneswork: if you put it in the pxelinux APPEND *after* a --, it'll be added automatically post-install
<cjwatson> so the append line would look like "blah blah blah -- nomodeset"
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, oh...so whatever I add into the kernel parameters for the pxelinux.cfg/default file gets applied to the /etc/default/grub in the install?
<dlyneswork> twb, ah...cool...thanks both of you
<cjwatson> anything after "--", yes
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r105 migration-assistant/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Fix linking to libxml2.
<dlyneswork> erm...sorry... i386/boot-screens/text.cfg right?
<cjwatson> whatever you're using :)
<dlyneswork> And there I would move my vga-normal from before the '--' to after the '--'?  Or put it in both locations?
<dlyneswork> erm vga=normal, i mean
<twb> IIRC vga is magical and is always ignored
<twb> In terms of propagation to post-boot
<dlyneswork> ah, ok
<dlyneswork> so just -- nomodeset then, instead
<cjwatson> twb is correct
<cjwatson> vga= breaks suspend/resume so we filtered it out
<dlyneswork> ah
<dlyneswork> Trying with the nomodeset now in text.cfg, then
<dlyneswork> Will that get rid of plymouthd on startup, as well?
<twb> dlyneswork: fyi, here's my netboot script: http://paste.debian.net/100222/
<ev> you cannot get rid of plymouth
<cjwatson> just remove 'splash' for that
<cjwatson> plymouthd will still run, but not the splash screen
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r106 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.8
<twb> I noticed that if you hit ESC twice, plymouth will put two copies of the console output one after the other on the screen
<cjwatson> (which is what most people who ask this question care about)
<cjwatson> twb: I think that's fixed upstream
<dlyneswork> twb, and what exactly does that do?
<dlyneswork> twb, your script, that is
<cjwatson> I noticed something that looks very plausible for that in the merge diff
<twb> dlyneswork: it creates /srv/tftp
<dlyneswork> twb, you mean a mirror?
<twb> dlyneswork: no, for PXE booting.
<dlyneswork> twb, or you mean the tftp pxeboot stager?
<dlyneswork> twb, ah..yeah...I've got all that set up already
<dlyneswork> twb, got it set up for 9.04, 10.04 and 10.1
<dlyneswork> twb, for multiple specialized configurations
<twb> dlyneswork: I was just mentioning it in case you wanted to compare implementations
<dlyneswork> twb, ah....yeah...I used the ubuntu pxeboot howto as a template, but have performed fairly extensive modifications to it, because i need a 2nd stage installer to do the drbl installation
<dlyneswork> twb, basically pxeboot install the masternode....masternode is a pxeboot server for multiple slave nodes that mount all their files over nfs
<dlyneswork> twb, plus i have another installer for a copy machine and another one for development machines
<dlyneswork> twb, drbl's a project from taiwan (drbl.sf.net)
<twb> Nod.
<twb> Sounds similar to my project (prisonpc.com)
<davmor2> cjwatson: By the way ref the install issues I don't get them if I upgrade only if I install fresh from natty iso
<dlyneswork> twb, yeah...not so sure drbl has security well in mind :o
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'm trying a kvm install now
<dlyneswork> twb, but then again, prisonpc looks like it's geared towards management of a windows network?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I might get a bit of quieter time latter if I do I'll do a fresh install and open up ssh for you if that will help, just let me know :)
<twb> dlyneswork: our primary target is prisons currently running Windows
<twb> They don't run Windows once we're done with them :-)
<dlyneswork> twb, yeah...and prisoners would never ever try to pirate software or visit porn sites now, would they?
<cjwatson> ev: should that m-a upload fix the partman vs. m-a crash somebody reported the other day?
<dlyneswork> twb, or buy drugs on the internet? :p
<cjwatson> ev: I just saw that in a no-frills kvm install
<cjwatson> also, no /var/log/syslog.  wtf
<ev> cjwatson: doubtful.  If you're referring to davmor2's bug, that's the result of parted_server shutting down before m-a comes on the scene.
<twb> dlyneswork: shrug.
 * cjwatson thinks blackz dropped /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<cjwatson> ev: confused as to what would have changed to cause that
<davmor2> ev: no I blanked the HDD and did a fresh install that didn't trigger the m-a issue I just had plymouth with the Ubuntu logo and the dot constantly cycling
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, I'm perplexed as well.  I'll investigate it after I get through this partman-auto work.
 * cjwatson concludes that to a first approximation nobody is using natty yet
<cjwatson> since there's no bug about rsyslog being configured entirely wrongly
<ev> cjwatson:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/534328/ - would you mind committing some variant of that to Debian?
<cjwatson> are you sure that's needed?  that's weird
<cjwatson> I wouldn't have expected the position of -o to be relevant (as I said above)
<ev> it appears to be
<ev> perhaps I'm glossing over a deeper bug
<cjwatson> partman-base 146ubuntu1 failed to build, certainly, but the unreleased change immediately above yours fixed it
<cjwatson> it was only necessary to move $(LIBS) after the .c
<cjwatson> (and I already committed that change to Debian)
<cjwatson> the current unreleased version builds for me in a natty chroot
<cjwatson> it's my oversight that I forgot to upload that
<ev> fair enough
<cjwatson> sorry about that
<ev> no worries at all
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r222 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 146ubuntu2
<ev> I'm just trying to plough through so I can get a new ubiquity to work with for the other end of this new partman-auto option
<dlyneswork> be465n9-r
<dlyneswork> oops
<dlyneswork> cjwatson, thanks...that method worked perfectly, and plymouth didn't get in the way that way, either
<cjwatson> cool
<dlyneswork> Still need to fine tune it a bit, but it's working in a much more usable manner, now
<charlie-tca> Is there a way to abort the install now? Installation from live desktop on hardware running 45 minutes
<charlie-tca> appears to be hung, no dialog in the "ready when you are..." box to indicate, but has not progressed the marker for 30 minutes
<charlie-tca> natty, by the way
<cjwatson> yes, I saw that too
<cjwatson> I killed the vm until I had a chance to investigate properly :)
<charlie-tca> So, a hardware shutdown? Is there a way to pull the logs for you?
<cjwatson> it was hard to investigate anything because of rsyslog being broken, so I fixed that and decided to wait for the next build
<cjwatson> no, there won't be useful logs because rsyslog was busted
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will try again tomorrow
<cjwatson> hence my perhaps excessively sarcastic comments on #-devel earlier ...
<cjwatson> you can certainly do c-a-f1 and poke around on a console
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-21
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> best script ever http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-14
<ogra_> cjwatson, i just filed bug 890261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 890261 in ubiquity "can not execute oem-config in a chrooted environment" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890261
<ogra_> FYI
<cjwatson> tell me when it has debugging information :)
<cjwatson> I honestly have real trouble believing that chrooting is the problem
<cjwatson> in and of itself
<ogra_> yeah, its likely the way i call it and dont specify a frontend
<ogra_> fyi, linaor wants to use it exactly the wayx i described in the bug, that should solve a lot of differences with the linaro images :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, btw, for proper execution we will need a switch for the final reboot call ... chrooted reboot here causes a host reboot for me
<ogra_> i guess we dont want that on image builders :)
<ogra_> (i.e. when it drops me into the rootshell after a failed attempt and i ctrl-d out of it)
<cjwatson> probably a matter of moving the handling of ubiquity/reboot to somewhere the installer will see it
<cjwatson> s/the installer/oem-config/
<ogra_> yeah, well, its only happening if i get into the fallback shell anyway
<ogra_> and i dont plan to actually run ubiquity chrooted, only oem-config
<ogra_> so if all works fine it should never show up
<CarlFK> bug 889656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 889656 in debian-installer "installer stops using proxy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889656
<CarlFK> is that the right package, and can I can help debug code?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: what is in /target/etc/apt/apt.conf at the point of the failure?
<CarlFK> cjwatson: ill have that for you in 20 min
<cjwatson> also /etc/resolv.conf and /target/etc/resolv.conf
<cjwatson> I suspect that one of the packages installed during the pkgsel phase has clobbered the configuration installed by apt-setup
<cjwatson> tracking down which may be a nightmare
<cjwatson> CarlFK: (BTW, don't bother carefully selecting snipped-out bits of syslog to put in the bug description; I always skip over that and go straight for the full log anyway)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: yeah, I some how thought it would only be a screen full ... so much for my estimates
<CarlFK> cjwatson: http://dpaste.de/h1Ess/
<CarlFK> it hasn't thrown the error yet, but it seems to be stuck in the "Retrieving file 1 of 2" part
<cjwatson> Do you recognise "pc8" as a proxy?
<CarlFK> yes
<CarlFK> that's also 192.168.0.1
<cjwatson> It's not your preseeded one, but it's somehow ended up in /target/etc/apt/apt.cnf
<cjwatson> .conf
<cjwatson> (BTW please attach this to the bug, I'm doing other things and I definitely can't guarantee to finish this today)
<CarlFK> ah, sorry, it is the preseeded one now
<cjwatson> then I need a new matching syslog
<CarlFK> understood. no prob
<CarlFK> do you need my preseed files too?
<cjwatson> never hurts
<CarlFK> k
<cjwatson> not seeing anything obvious here unfortunately
<cjwatson> will probably need to attempt to set up a matching environment to debug it
<CarlFK> I'll attach a tar that has all the configs and a script to build it
<cjwatson> realistically, I'm on dev release maintenance this month ... maybe a good opportunity for somebody else to get into debugging the installer
<CarlFK> how likely is this effecting debian?  I know a dd that might be up for it, but he might get grumpy if it's just ubuntu
<cjwatson> hard to say
<cjwatson> but if he's negative about Ubuntu then he might not be the best person to investigate something that starts as an Ubuntu bug :-)
<CarlFK> he has meet you: Holger Levsen <holger at debian.org>  h01ger
<CarlFK> He helped me with pycon, so had to use my ubuntu laptops, "I'm surrounded by Ubuntu... woa."
<CarlFK> I think I'll bug him - might be amusing :)
<cjwatson> I know Holger, yes
<cjwatson> fixture of debconf :-)
<cjwatson> (er, the conference, not the program)
<cjwatson> CarlFK: maybe try reproducing it in Debian first?
<CarlFK> that's worth a shot
<CarlFK> cjwatson: looks like it is caused by one of my pkgsel/include packages: http://pastie.org/2863857
<CarlFK> I pull that line, no problem.  put it back, proxy problem...
<CarlFK> squid-deb-proxy-client  seems a likely clupret
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/squid-deb-proxy/oneiric/view/head:/debian/squid-deb-proxy.postinst
<CarlFK> that gets run as part of the install, right?
<superm1> cjwatson: oh i forgot to ask you at UDS, is there any liklihood that the switchover isolinux->grub2 is going to happen for precise, or is it still put off blocked on the same stuff as previous?
<cjwatson> superm1: if it happens in the same cycle as I have a baby, it won't be by my efforts ...
<cjwatson> (at this point I really don't object to somebody else attacking it; I seem to have failed so far)
<superm1> cjwatson: ah I see :)  what were the major blockers that were needed for it?
<cjwatson> there are several things that need to be done in gfxmenu to implement the look of gfxboot, and upstream's guidance on the subject has been that they'd like it to be done in a way that allows the same menu file to be usable without gfxmenu; i.e. it needs to degrade gracefully
<cjwatson> the basic UI elements are written up as work items, but I never really got very far with them, unfortunately
<cjwatson> the UEFI menu is proof that we *could* use grub if we didn't care about the look of the thing, so it's all about UI at this point
<superm1> okay that's good to know
<cjwatson> (well, not quite proof I suppose, but I'm pretty sure there are no blockers at that level anyway)
<cjwatson> I would be happy to support and assist respins that wanted to use grub and didn't mind a basic UI
<cjwatson> I don't know if that helps
<superm1> well it would be for OEM stuff, but i was hoping to not jump ahead of distro
<superm1> in case there are other parts that break unexpectedly
<superm1> ideally i'd like to help with some of those work items, but i'm not sure how time commitment will look for me on the matter
<superm1> er better worded, i'm not sure i'll have the time to commit seeing them all through
<cjwatson> basically this cycle I'm getting this +1 maintenance team going, doing some performance work on germinate/launchpad so that we can run the publisher more frequently, possibly squeezing in a tool to generate a preseed file based on an install, and anything else is a bonus
<cjwatson> because as of February my attention span is going to drop through the floor
<superm1> right
<superm1> Ok.  well if I do get the time to help out then, i'll look to you to help review what I come up with hopefully before you disappear for a while
<cjwatson> right, I do feel bad about not getting this done, I don't like getting stuck on things
<cjwatson> but that boils no potatoes
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I can imagine that not helping matters, yes
<cjwatson> yes, the postinst of anything you install will be run in /target during pkgsel
<CarlFK> cjwatson: im still digging.. the URL i posted is for the squd server config, not the client
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-15
<KaZeR_W> hi there
<KaZeR_W> i'd need some help with preseed :  i can't get it to honor some directive (e.g. do not ask for keyboard configuration)
<mpt> ev, did you ever see this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2011-October/000859.html
<ev> weird, no
<ev> bdmurray: I don't believe there is.  If apt-clone crashes, you'll surely see it in the logs (though it'll end up against the apt-clone package anyway.
<ev> b
<ev> but unless you run ubiquity in debug mode, you wont see what autopartitioning option you've selected
<bdmurray> ev: what about "Oct 28 17:10:37 ubuntu AptDaemon: INFO: UpgradeSystem() was called with safe mode: 1"?
<ev> oh, nice
<bdmurray> So that seems reliable?
<ev> looks it
<bdmurray> cool, thanks
<bdmurray> Do you know if mint modifies their install process significantly?  Should ubiquity bugs regarding mint just be moved to the linuxmint project?
<ogra_> i think thats what i see colin do regulary with them
<CarlFK> I want to post a statement in a bug report, which may be disputed and overruled, but it will be a starting point.
<CarlFK> should packages installed into the target effect the install process?
<CarlFK> in this case: I use a proxy: d-i mirror/http/proxy string http://chris:8000/
<CarlFK> and then ask for a proxy manager? to be installed: d-i pkgsel/include string squid-deb-proxy-client
<CarlFK> which errors when it tries to run in chroot /target
<CarlFK> and ends up clobbering  http://chris:8000/
<CarlFK> I think it comes down to: should the installer rely on /target being functional?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: they should definitely be moved off ubuntu/ubiquity.  historically I've just closed them as invalid with an explanation, but now that we have distrosourcepackage->product reassignment, I agree we should do that
<cjwatson> CarlFK: the installer should rely on /target being functional.  I think your previous bug is good enough, though; this is a one-off issue with squid-deb-proxy-client, and I don't think it's worth trying to solve generically - we'll just figure out how to deal with that issue
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, I'll set up the bug bot to do that then but perhaps we should actually modify apport somehow
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks.
<cjwatson> possibly - although I think it is linuxmint's responsibility to sort this out, but maybe we should figure out how to get in touch with them
<cjwatson> just as it was and remains our responsibility and not Debian's to stop our bug reports going to Debian
<bdmurray> I see your point but I just ran across a ubiquity bug report from Commodore Vision OS and I don't think we can rely on every derived distribution to do the right thing here
 * ogra_ saw that one too and was pondering 
<ogra_> i guess thats one to just close
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yeah, there's a principle/practicality line to draw
<cjwatson> I suspect we should attempt to do both - contact the big ones, work around the small ones (and the big ones who ignore us)
<cjwatson> after all it's presumably in their interests to hear about bugs installing their system
<bdmurray> okay that make sense, I'll poke around our bugs and see which other distros they come from
<superm1> bdmurray: it might be worthwhile to ask whoever works on linux mint's deviations in the installer to idle in here and to subscribe to ubiquity bugs
<superm1> might be able to get them to push the things they change up, or at least understand what they're doing differently and why
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-16
<KaZeR_W> hi there.
<KaZeR_W> i'm still having some issues with preseed. i just installed a server using this network preseed : http://pastie.org/2871469 and after installation the host is using dhcp. what's wrong?
<macer1> hello
<macer1> what package is responsible for generating Ubuntu ISO's?
<macer1> I dont know what to  assing my bug report.
<macer1> !bug 890151
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 890151 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 11.10 ISOs after release, not bootable from pendrive on Macs." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890151
<brendand> macer1 has a problem installing 11.10 on a Mac, presumably with a USB stick created by usb-creator-gtk
<cjwatson> the ubuntu-cdimage project (not package in Ubuntu)
<cjwatson> oh, created by usb-creator
<cjwatson> in that case, usb-creator
<cjwatson> reassigned
<cjwatson> I think this was already a known bug though
<brendand> cjwatson - i would have thought so
<macer1> brendand the problem is that alphas and betas worked without problem :D
<macer1> I am writing this from 11.10 on my Mac :D
<macer1> I installed it some time ago, and updated to final.
<cjwatson> I don't remember what specifically might have changed, sorry
<macer1> I am using dd to write images to pendrive, btw.
<macer1> Maybe do you have some ideas why it stopped booting?
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't - I haven't tested Macs for some time
<macer1> ok, thanks :)
<cjwatson> I'm due to get hold of one in a while and maybe I can look then
<cjwatson> until then I'm afraid I can't help much
<macer1> Can I download an alpha 2 of oneiric?
<cjwatson> no, those have all been archived
<cjwatson> CD images take up a fiendish amount of space over time; we can only keep reasonably current releases available
<macer1> :/
<macer1> I remember alpha 2 was booting perfectly.
<macer1> Maybe I am writing it wrong.
<macer1> dd if=ubuntu-oneiric.iso of=/dev/sdb
<ev> (macer1 probably worth adding bs=1M - writing one byte at a time isn't going to be the fastest thing going)
<brendand> cjwatson - well, i guess if he's dd'ing then it's not usb-creator
<cjwatson> sure, then reassign to the ubuntu-cdimage project
<cjwatson> (I'm working on other urgent things I'm afraid)
<cjwatson> I don't believe that hybrid ISO booting on Mac EFI is expected to remotely work right now.  If it ever did it was by luck
<cjwatson> We need to pull in a giant wodge of weird stuff from Matthew Garrett to have a hope
<cjwatson> But that needs to be done in xorriso upstream really
<macer1> cjwatson, why by luck :D?
<macer1> it was booting great grub2 efi
<macer1> and what weird stuff are you talking about :D?
<cjwatson> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/4957.html
<cjwatson> since we have none of that work in Ubuntu images yet, any ability to boot on Mac EFI using an image dded to a USB stick was purely by luck, I'm afraid
<macer1> ...
<macer1> but...but...it was booting :(
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I don't really know what to tell you
<macer1> It is so complicated...
<macer1> Will it be fixed in 12.04?
<cjwatson> I don't know; I need to discuss it with xorriso upstream
<macer1> ok thanks, you helped me a lot :)
<mfl> hi there, I just ran into a problem with the latest ubuntu-installer from oneiric when booting the installer from a tftp-server
<CarlFK> mfl: works for me - what's the problem ?
<mfl> the first window just shows squares instead of chars already
<mfl> as I can't read anything I wasn't brave enough to click anywhere, so I don't know if this only occurs in the first window...
<mfl> CarlFK: any idea?
<mfl> the append line is "append priority=low vga=788 initrd=ubuntu-installer/gtk/amd64/initrd.gz --"
<CarlFK> here is my setup: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/tree/master/setup/pxe
<mfl> but I also tried "append priority=low video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=788 initrd=ubuntu-installer/gtk/amd64/initrd.gz --" already, but the result is the same
<CarlFK> if you sudo ./install.sh it will setup a working pxe server - but I would only do that if you are OK with it trashing your exising configs
<mfl> hmm, that's kind of a problem
<CarlFK> in the shaz dir are my configs.. you could cut/paste the key parts
<mfl> the ubuntu-installer isn't the only part my tftpd serves
<CarlFK> I would start by running "sudo shaz/root/getu.sh oneiric amd64" using my default
<CarlFK> getu.sh does a wget'sthe kernel/initrd files
<CarlFK> and puts them in a dir the tftp server where default uses them
<mfl> nice, but I already did this manually...
<CarlFK> um.. then it should work :)
<mfl> downloaded the http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/gtk/netboot.tar.gz, extracted the contents into the tftpboot and so on
<CarlFK> yeah, you didn't do what I do
<CarlFK> so..
<CarlFK> my suggestion: do what I do.
<mfl> this used to work very nice for older ubuntu-installer versions, so I'm wondering what could have changed...
<CarlFK> you must have more boxes around... run my ./install.sh on one of them, set your dhcp server to point at the test pxe stuff
<KaZeR_W> can anyone help with preseeding? i'm having issues with the network config. it always uses dhcp, whatver i do
<CarlFK> next-server testserver ;
<mfl> yeah, I'll probably should give it a shot
<mfl> CarlFK: sure, I used dhcp for network booting for more than 8 years now... :-)
<mfl> but thanks anyway
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: how are you ..umm.. supplying the preseed file?
<CarlFK> http, nfs, local file...
<KaZeR_W> CarlFK, http
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: how are you setting the IP config?
<mfl> one odd thing I stumbled upon during my investigations is that pxelinux.cfg/default includes ubuntu-installer/amd64/boot-screens/menu.cfg which includes ubuntu-installer/amd64/boot-screens/gtk.cfg, but the gtk.cfg file doesn't exist in the gtk's netboot.tar.gz ...
<KaZeR_W> i'm booting the hosts via PXE. on my last try, i did : " append initrd=ubuntu-server/initrd.gz priority=critical auto=true url=...  ip=..."
<KaZeR_W> but the hosts used dhcp even during installation
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: pastbin your default
<CarlFK> and preseed
<KaZeR_W> CarlFK, http://pastie.org/2872867
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W:  ip=10.151.2.7
<CarlFK> where are the docs that say that will do what you think it does?
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html  might be here, I am digging around
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: ip= isn't listed under   Aliases useful with preseeding
<cjwatson> indeed, afaik that does not work with Ubuntu
<KaZeR_W> CarlFK, honestly i have read a lot of differents docs about that i don't recall where i find this one. hang on i'm checking my history
<KaZeR_W> CarlFK, might be this one : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11452015
<KaZeR_W> there is ip=dhcp, so i assumed ip=<something static> should work
 * cjwatson is speaking from looking at the code, regardless of what somebody said on the forums,
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: ip=dhcp I think that is deceptive
<cjwatson> ip=dhcp is a pxelinux option not an installer option
<cjwatson> I think
<cjwatson> oh, no, wait
<cjwatson> Ah.  ip= is a *kernel* option not an installer option; it's for NFS root.
<KaZeR_W> ok. then how can one preseed a static network configuration?
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: try append ... netcfg/get_ipaddress=192.168.1.150
<KaZeR_W> ok
<cjwatson> It is useless for configuring the installer.
<cjwatson> The installation guide that CarlFK quoted earlier is authoritative - forums aren't
<KaZeR_W> the installer works fine using dhcp, it's fine for me. i just need the right network conf to be applied afterward
<KaZeR_W> thanks cjwatson. i'll review that guide
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Is there a way to install an older distro with netinstall?  I want to be able to install Maverick and Natty on armel omap4 for SRU testing and I can automate netinstall much easier than the preinstalled images.
<KaZeR_W> i do not understand how the "killall.sh; netcfg" hack is supposed to work, in the Network configuration part of https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: just grab the matching netboot image
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/ should have indexes of links for older releases
<ogra_> cjwatson, we didnt have netboot for some releases on arm
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: We only started building netinstall images for omap4 in Oneriric.
<cjwatson> then we would have to start building them for older releases too
<GrueMaster> Personally, I think we need them for all supported platforms, even if we don't support the netinstaller.  Makes automation much easier.
<cjwatson> assuming the underlying code is there and it's just a matter of adding images
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: well, yes, that's always been my position, but at the time the arm team disagreed that this was a priority
<ogra_> well, it is surely there in later releases
<ogra_> we would likely need to backport some bits
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's a question of whether it's just a build system tweak, or whether it requires backporting actual installer code
<cjwatson> the former is trivial, the latter not so much
<ogra_> well, the latter is likely totally arch specific
<cjwatson> can you take care of it, whichever it is?
<ogra_> subarch even
<cjwatson> there's no real point in me trying to do it, I don't know what's needed
<ogra_> hmm, k
<cjwatson> worst case we could publish extra-archive images
<KaZeR_W> in fact even the hostname isn't taken into account. it defaults to ubuntu
<ogra_> well, i would just be able to roll d-i locally with that change and give GrueMaster the image, i doubt we need it in the archive even
<cjwatson> that part is a known bug
<cjwatson> KaZeR_W: ^-
<ogra_> s/would/should/
<GrueMaster> I do have netinstall images for omap.  I wonder if they would work if I just hammered in an omap4 kernel around them.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/218965
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 218965 in netcfg "preseeding hostname doesn't work in a network install" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: I would not be surprised to find problems
<ogra_> GrueMaster, unlikely
<ogra_> module udebs  etc will break
<cjwatson> ogra_: you could use a monolithic image if necessary (e.g. if you had to change flash-kernel)
<ogra_> yep
<KaZeR_W> cjwatson, which part ? the hostname ?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, let me look at that tomorrow, for today i still need to babysit the live image build
<cjwatson> yes
<GrueMaster> ok
<KaZeR_W> cjwatson, ok. but i still can't get my static network settings to be taken into account :)
<ogra_> tehoretically just movinf NCommander's scripts from oneiric into the older d-i builds (and possible add a newer flahs-kernel) should be enough
<ogra_> GrueMaster, which arches do you need, omap4 and mx5 ? or just omap4
<CarlFK> KaZeR_W: give me 20 min.. I'll try some things here
<GrueMaster> omap4 for maverick & natty would be very helpful.  imx53 for Oneiric+.
<KaZeR_W> thanks CarlFK . i'll have to go afk for a moment, would you mind sending a pm so i can get your message later ?
<CarlFK> append ... priority=critical netcfg/dhcp_options="Configure network manually" netcfg/get_ipaddress=192.168.0.2
<CarlFK> prompts me for netmask, defaulted to 255.255.255.0. shouldn't priority=critical make it use the default?
<CarlFK> http://pastebin.com/eu5bpBQb full append line.. trimming stuff out to see if something is conflicting
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-17
<bdmurray> I see quite a few people trying to install 11.04 over 11.10
<bdmurray> bug 889330, bug 880955, bug 877707
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 889330 in ubiquity "11.04 system install over 11.10 crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880955 in ubiquity "Ubuntu 11.10 downgrade to 11.04 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 877707 in ubiquity "Downgrade Problem 11.10 to 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877707
<bdmurray> ev: I've seen a fair number of people trying to install 11.04 on an existing 11.10 system.  Do you know what would happen there?
<ev> no idea, beyond there not being a rollback option in the release upgrader
<ev> it's an interesting statistic to follow though
<bdmurray> there is one reference to seeing "upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 to 11.04"
<ev> I suspect that wouldn't feed into the rationale for that many people
<ev> I mean, if they put an 11.04 CD in a 11.10 system, chances are they wanted to do that (or format)
<ev> only obviously it should be called downgrade or reinstall
<ev> the latter being what the code should currently be doing - though if they're seeing this, clearly it's busted
<bdmurray> I might run a test and see what happens so we can at least tell people to stop doing it.
<ev> :)
<bdmurray> ev: http://people.canonical.com/~brian/tmp/2011-11-17-upgrade-11.10-to-11.04.png
<bdmurray> it certainly says upgrade
<ev> oops
<bdmurray> ev, cjwatson: How could I recover my system in bug 891711?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 891711 in ubiquity ""Upgrade" from 11.10 to 11.04 results in a unusable system" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891711
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-18
<CIA-16> ubiquity: themuso * r5090 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: debian/control: We are using GI for the a11y indicator, so depend on
<CIA-16> ubiquity: gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1 instead of python-appindicator
<Pobbel> Hi all, is this the best place for assistance with a broken install, or would ubuntu-beginners be more suitable?
<bdmurray> ev, cjwatson: How could I recover the system in bug 891711?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 891711 in ubiquity ""Upgrade" from 11.10 to 11.04 results in a unusable system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891711
<cjwatson> I think it would probably be necessary to repeat the "upgrade" again but patch around that problem
<cjwatson> (e.g. by putting 'try:' / 'except OSError: pass' around it
<cjwatson> )
<bdmurray> That'd be the easiest?  I'm trying to provide a way for people to get their systems usable again.
<cjwatson> I know, but it's pretty hard to fix 11.04 now!
<cjwatson> the installer broke fairly early as these things go; there'd be a very significant number of manual steps required
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I'd get them all right
<cjwatson> the only idea I have is SRUing ubiquity so that they could upgrade it first
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll test the try except idea then
 * ogra_ finds it odd that we actually call it an upgrade
<bdmurray> yes, that should be fixed in precise
<cjwatson> ogra_: again, hard to fix 11.04
<ogra_> yeah :)
<cjwatson> I don't think anyone thought of this scenario at the time
<ogra_> i thought it was done this way on purpose ... i.e. design team saying to not confuse users with the downgrade term or some such
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<ogra_> good to hear it isnt :)
<cjwatson> the specific problem here is probably failure to replace symlink with directory
<cjwatson> I guess http://paste.ubuntu.com/742358/ would be neater (that's against precise)
<superm1> cjwatson: without regard to the CD boot menu stuff, do you anticipate resyncing to trunk for grub2 in debian and ubuntu for precise?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure
<cjwatson> there've been quite a lot of big complex changes and I'm thinking it might be better to cherry-pick
<cjwatson> unless upstream releases 2.0
<superm1> okay.  i'm only asking because I have some stuff applies patches on top of grub2 source package in order to cross-compile to mingw32 that i'd just like to plan out
<cjwatson> if they're upstream I expect I'd be willing to take such patches in Debian on a temporary basis
<superm1> a few of them are
<superm1> i'll sort out what's not in debian but is upstream to cherry pick then
<bdmurray> cjwatson: the patch seems to have worked
<bdmurray> cjwatson: there is still a kernel from 11.10 installed and grub defaults to that though.  Do you have a recommendation on how to remove it?
<cjwatson> just remove its package
<bdmurray> I don't think its recorded as being installled
<cjwatson> oh, huh.  I guess not.  in that case remove the files from /boot and /lib/modules ...
<cjwatson> see also: use case not envisioned :-)
<bdmurray> yeah
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5091 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Remove /usr/lib/libubiwebcam.la. Nothing uses this, and its
<CIA-16> ubiquity: dependency_libs entries don't match current reality.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-19
<kozmund> I apologize if this isn't the correct venue for this question but I've been running into something odd with the ubuntu installer. Specifically, when I start a kvm/qemu vm with the 11.04 install media, until I get into the install proper, the VM just eats a core.
<kozmund> I understand that in the usual use for install media, it doesn't matter if the server is churning cycles as the idea is that nothing is going to be running on a server booted into the install media.
<kozmund> My question is, is this a known issue with the ubuntu installer, is there some way to avoid it, or should I just put up with starting a grip of VMs attached to the iso will eat a core a piece?
<CarlFK> is the "eating a core" any different than when a kernel boots on an installed system?
<kozmund> CarlFK: It's different. By "eating a core" I mean that on a multicore system, it appears to peg a core. Which is to say that if the VM is running, in top it shows as using 100% of a CPU. A VM where the installation has gotten to a certain point (or an installed system) uses a "normal" ammount of CPU.
<kozmund> I've just verified that several other distros install media have the same behavior, so I don't think it's ubuntu specific but rather a stock linux thing. I just hadn't run into it with other OSes install media.
<kozmund> I will certainly stick in the channel if anyone has any insight, but now I know it's not ubuntu specific and shall also broaden my search.
<glitchd> anyone know of a way of setting my password to a shortcut key sequence so i dont have to manually enter it?
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1560 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-1 kernels.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1561 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu76
<JanC> kozmund: isn't this just because during startup not only there is a constant startup of programs and services, but also meanwhile the kernel needs to decompress the compressed image?
<JanC> or is it true even after startup settles a bit?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-20
<kozmund> JanC: I should clarify that this occurs when it first boots to the iso and displays the very first menu (ie: choose your language) and it continues indefinitely (hot minutes or hours but days, weeks) so it's not likely a consequence of something finite, like uncompressing the image, etc.
<cjwatson> that menu is implemented in the boot loader, and there is no interrupt handling there, so it is not expected to have reasonable power management properties
<cjwatson> this is not likely to be fixed
<cjwatson> power management in the absence of an OS is hard
<cjwatson> you could reconfigure your VMs to boot the kernel/initrd directly rather than via the CD boot menu, or remaster the CD image you're using to boot directly and avoid the pause for interaction in gfxboot
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1562 ubuntu/ (build/config/powerpc/powerpc/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> debian-installer: Bump powerpc netboot image size by a megabyte to allow for a slight
<CIA-16> debian-installer: kernel size increase.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1563 ubuntu/ (12 files in 7 dirs): Switch Xen images to the -virtual kernel flavour (LP: #857662).
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1564 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu77
<kozmund> cjwatson: Gotcha. Thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-14
<xnox> so trying the daily cd. at the end of the install linux-generic is removed & i am left with: initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic; vmlinuz.efi-3.5.0-17-generic vmlinuz.efi-3.5.0-17-generic.efi.signed
<xnox> (under /boot)
<xnox> no vmlinuz in /
<xnox> and update-grub only looks for "vmlinuz-*"
<cjwatson> I thought I fixed that yesterday
<cjwatson> Are you trying amd64?
 * xnox checks which cd I have.
<xnox> yes.
<cjwatson> It failed to build today
<cjwatson> You could try just upgrading to ubiquity 2.13.3 first
<xnox> yeah. let me do that, as it's 2.13.2
<cjwatson> I'll be able to rebuild the image after this publisher run has finished
<xnox> running the install now =)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-15
<xnox> cjwatson: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-fastpath-install
<xnox> interesting new blueprint.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I know about it
<xnox> ack =)
<smartboyhw> Hi any wubi developer's here?
<xnox> sure.
<xnox> smartboyhw: what's up?
<smartboyhw> xnox,  we want to add Ubuntu Studio to Wubi
<xnox> smartboyhw: ok.
<xnox> smartboyhw: that needs correct links to how/where your images are called.
<smartboyhw> xnox, just wondering what should I write in the isolist.ini. Should I use the 12.10 metalinks or the 13.04 links
<xnox> smartboyhw: well, currently wubi is targetting 12.10 & we didn't update the links for the 13.04.
<smartboyhw> xnox, so the 12.10 links then
<xnox> smartboyhw: for now yeah, and then we will update all of them to 13.04 in bulk.
<smartboyhw> xnox, same for the debian/changelog?
<xnox> smartboyhw: what do you mean for the debian/changelog? $ dch -i and keep it UNRELEASED.
<smartboyhw> xnox, I mean the version number in debian/changelog. Is it that I should use 13.04?
<xnox> smartboyhw: don't worry about debian/changelog, it's a bit out-of-date and we need to fix it up =))))
<smartboyhw> =)))))0
<smartboyhw> xnox, is it that we must have lupin-support package in our images in order to install Ubuntu Studio on Wubi?
<smartboyhw> From Bug 1070682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070682 in Ubuntu Studio "wubi and ubuntu studio" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070682
<xnox> smartboyhw: sounds about right, have you seeded it already?
<smartboyhw> xnox, that is the problem . No
<smartboyhw> Let me find the guys in my team to add it
<smartboyhw> xnox, told them to add...Just wait till it seeds to ubuntustudio-meta
<smartboyhw> xnox, hmm I now got the code in https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/wubi/bug-1070682 but I can't see how to propose merge proposals
<xnox> smartboyhw: huh.... wubi predates package branches. base your changes on lp:wubi & push to lp:~/wubi/bug-1070682 and propose into lp:wubi.
<xnox> smartboyhw: ubuntu archive does not build windows binaries yet....
<smartboyhw> xnox, so I do like lp:~smartboyhw/wubi/bug-1070682 right?
<xnox> smartboyhw: you have just created wubi package in ubuntu =((((( because of that branch....
<smartboyhw> xnox, oops
<smartboyhw> xnox, immediate delete
<xnox> smartboyhw: in the future make sure you push back branches to the same project you got them from......
<smartboyhw> Phew got it now
<ogra-cb_> iirc using push :parent actually makes suggestions for branch names if you cant push due to missing credentials
<ogra-cb_> that should give a proper "to-merge" branch name
<smartboyhw> Got it now xnox https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/wubi/bug-1070682/+merge/134446
<cjwatson> It doesn't need to go in ubuntustudio-meta
<cjwatson> The seed it should probably be in is not one that generates a metapackage
<cjwatson> (Kaj did it right)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, yeah
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, sorry on the edubuntu typo
<smartboyhw> fixing
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, resubmitted proposal
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/wubi/bug-1070682/+merge/134453
<cjwatson> FWIW you should never resubmit proposals
<cjwatson> At least not for minor corrections like this
<cjwatson> The way you use the system is that you simply commit a fix and push it
<cjwatson> Resubmitting is awkward and overcomplicated and basically just for the situation where you proposed against the wrong branch
<mpt> cjwatson, hi, is bug 220961 that Ubiquity never checks for enough disk space, or that it normally checks but is sometimes mistaken?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220961
<mpt> I'm just trying to work out whether it needs a design for the error message.
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: At the risk of blowing my own trumpet, see https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/refactor-cron-germinate/+merge/84624 for an example; if you scroll down you can see review comments nicely interleaved with revisions fixing them
<cjwatson> mpt: It normally checks but is (probably inevitably) sometimes mistaken.  The bug is that it falls over in varying different kinds of heaps rather than dying gracefully.
<xnox> mpt: there are conditions/code-paths in ubiquity which allow you to proceed to installation and later it will trip over itself that there is not enough disk space.
<mpt> ok, thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: the classic is Laney's "typical install": 8GB disk + 8GB RAM in a VM, with swap taking over most of the space and / being the minimal size of ~800MB (whatever hardcoded in partman-auto recipe as minimal size)
<xnox> which falls flat on it's face.
<cjwatson> Yeah, we have separate bugs for lots of the special cases of this kind of thing
<cjwatson> The "ridiculous amounts of swap" case is one
<xnox> cjwatson: interesting this blueprint got superseeded: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-default-swap-disk-size-calculation
<cjwatson> *shrug* I lose track
<xnox> not sure what happened there....
<cjwatson> But that's the sort of thing that's stupid as a blueprint anyway
<cjwatson> It's just a bug, albeit a complicated one
<xnox> yeah.... blueprints are funny.
<mpt> cjwatson, have you considered using RecoverableError for that? Then you could pick off the causes in order of frequency
<cjwatson> No
<mpt> Blueprints are bug reports with delusions of grandeur
<cjwatson> Because I've only spent a fairly minimal amount of time on ubiquity at all since errors.u.c et al were created, and that really only in support of other project
<cjwatson> s
<mpt> fair enough
<mpt> I should have addressed that to xnox :-)
<cjwatson> There's a point to blueprints when we need complex design across multiple pieces of software, but they do get massively overused
<cjwatson> That said, it should only be a recoverable error if it's actually recoverable; half the point of the bug is that it isn't
<xnox> mpt: I like that definition =)
<cjwatson> (Except by restarting the installation from scratch, which I don't think counts)
<mpt> cjwatson, that might be reading a little too much into the name ... Recoverable in that sense only means "doesn't crash".
<cjwatson> Maybe the name is wrong? :-)
<mpt> maybe.
<cjwatson> I'm reading the dictionary words
<mpt> (I didn't choose it, therefore it must be, right?)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, so you are just not going to merge the fix since I (stupidly) resubmitted the proposal?
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: Where did I say that?
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: I'm not merging it since it's my day off today :-)
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: I was just recommending that you use an approach that's both easier and better in future
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ah OK:P
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-16
<smartboyhw> xnox, you here? I want some bit of help...
<smartboyhw> xnox, forget about the help now
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, er can you approve the Ubuntu Studio -> Wubi code merge?
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: done, and bumped everything to 13.04 since I don't think it makes sense to build more versions for quantal at this point
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, thank you:D
<cjwatson> ev: could you build wubi r275 for raring, please?
<ev> cjwatson: will do now
<cjwatson> ta
<ev> cjwatson: done
 * ogra_ still waits for the first wishlist bug for wubi on win RT :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: which reminds me, I was wondering how totally insane it would be to use something wubi-esque as a way to dual-boot android and ubuntu on the nexus7
<cjwatson> conditional on having the grub port working of course
<cjwatson> it almost makes more sense on a constrained device than on a full desktop/laptop system, in some ways - fewer worries about upgrade / disk growth / etc.
<ogra_> heh, well, might be possible though there are easier ways for dual boot (just flash the bootimg to the recovery partition) that simply the userspace (flash-kernel) doesnt cover
<ogra_> doesnt lupin use a readonly squashfs ?
 * ogra_ has never looked deeply into wubi
<cjwatson> no, it's an ordinary filesystem
<cjwatson> the weirdness is that it's all loop-mounted on a single file in the containing fs
<cjwatson> and the boot loader and initramfs conspire to make that as invisible as possible
<ogra_> needing overlayfs ?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's just ext4
<cjwatson> the inner filesystem doesn't actually matter
<ogra_> ah, great, since thats usually missing in the kernels on these devices
<cjwatson> it does need a smart boot loader, and it needs the loop module, but aside from that the required kernel support is not desperately advanced
 * ogra_ will take a look, is grub an actual requirement ? 
<cjwatson> realistically yes
<ogra_> hmm
<cjwatson> but the grub arm port was coming along quite well last I looked
<cjwatson> (need to find time to go back and supply more review feedback)
<ogra_> well, you will likely need to chainload it somehow, else it would need very close HW support
<cjwatson> it's grub on top of uboot
<cjwatson> the linaro guys are doing it
<ogra_> hmm, so the question is if it also works on fastboot
<cjwatson> so it only needs a relatively small amount of hardware-specific gubbins
<cjwatson> that I don't know
<ogra_> i would guess so, but needs to be verified
<cjwatson> you can sort of do it without grub if you're prepared to tolerate copying the kernel and initrd out of /boot to somewhere the loader can read it - but for dual-boot support you still want a menu anyway
<ogra_> which then gets hairy on something like the nexus7
<cjwatson> and the userspace support for wubi without grub2 has almost certainly atrophied
<cjwatson> (grub legacy wasn't smart enough to do the loop-mount dance)
<ogra_> we would need sme HW key support for the vol up/down keys
<cjwatson> you'd need a touch driver or hw key support, yes
<cjwatson> how do they present?
<ogra_> and some trick to generate an "enter" as well
<ogra_> just /dev/input
<cjwatson> I mean to the kernel
<cjwatson> just gpio pins or something?
<ogra_> hmm, i would have to check, but likely
<cjwatson> probably wouldn't be that hard to write a really stupid grub input driver for them if it came to it
<ogra_> yeah, just saying, menus arent easy on tablets in console mode :)
<ogra_> the annoying thing about switching image models is sadly that flash-kernel is still living off a hardcoded DB without even the capability to override, so it currently can only support one type of booting per device
<ogra_> though i guess when we use grub we can completely skip flash-kernel and rely on having the right stuff in /boot
<cjwatson> sadly it just moves the goalposts
<cjwatson> yes, you don't need to tell uboot where to find the kernel/initramfs
<cjwatson> but you do still need to tell it where to find grub
<cjwatson> which is an equivalent problem and you'd almost certainly end up using nearly all of the same code
<ogra_> well, i wont change the fastboot/u-boot config after install and grub is unlikely to move around, so that part is fine
<ogra_> the only thing a user might touch is the cmdline and thats living in grub-land
<cjwatson> it won't move around, but the installer still needs to know how to put it in place
<cjwatson> and afaics that's still going to involve something that looks startlingly like flash-kernel
<ogra_> heh, yes, well, it could just use flash-kernel (or some of its functions)
<ogra_> that missing override functionality is definitely a bug i want to fix before release, but its more whishlist than task
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-17
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, are you off today? I might propose another change......
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: feel free to propose it, but it's Saturday, I'm sure pestering me about it can wait until it isn't the weekend?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson or others: Please pay sometime to look into https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/wubi/bug-1080090/+merge/134776
<ynniv> Does anyone have a working preseed for a distro served by old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<ynniv> I am trying to preseed ubuntu 7.10, but debconf seems to ignore "choose-mirror-bin mirror/http/hostname string old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<cjwatson> ynniv: "choose-mirror-bin" should be "d-i" there, but that error wouldn't break installation, just leave some cruft on the installed system
<cjwatson> ynniv: two possible things you might have done wrong:
<cjwatson> ynniv: 1) you might be missing "d-i mirror/country string enter information manually" (it's "manual" in >=8.04, but 7.10 required the cumbersome "enter information manually")
<cjwatson> ynniv: 2) I was going to have another possibility here but I've realised it's a non-issue :)
<ynniv> hah. ok, does https://gist.github.com/4101032 look like an appropriate chunk of preseed?
<cjwatson> seems roughly plausible
<cjwatson> if it still doesn't work, extract and post the syslog after an installation attempt with the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer boot parameter
<ynniv> I'll give it a whirl. That was extremely helpful, thank you.
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<bg> Afternoon, folks. I'm trying to track down anything related to the build process for the netboot kernel and initrd. Anyone know if its documented anywhere?
<cjwatson> bg: It's all in the debian-installer source package
<cjwatson> Note that the kernel is just the regular kernel
<cjwatson> Building the debian-installer source package in the standard way produces a variety of installer images including the netboot ones
<bg> Awesome, thanks for the lead.
<cjwatson> You can type 'make' in the build/ subdirectory therein to be offered a list of make targets that build single images rather than the whole lot (which takes a while)
<bg> I'm knee deep in trying to make network installs work with 12.04 on UEFI hardware. It is a very dark place.
<cjwatson> Yeah, there's little prospect of that yet.
<cjwatson> It's not even clear that it works on 12.10; Steve tells me that he ran into some as-yet-undiagnosed bug in GRUB's tftp driver when he tried.
<bg> I've got a flimsy setup that should work for our very limited deployment need, but it is not pretty.
<cjwatson> What boot loader are you using - or are you launching the kernel directly somehow?
<bg> UEFI grabs iPXE over TFTP (for fancy menus, other OSes, etc). iPXE downloads a grub binary with an embedded kernel+initrd.
<bg> Using the casper vmlinuz and initrd gets me into a pretty functional state with console, but the netinst bits don't include the i915 driver, and vesafb doesn't work under UEFI
<cjwatson> Right, so you don't have to rely on GRUB's networking drivers, which in any case weren't anything like sufficient in 12.04
<bg> Even in upstream, the efinet http and tftp stuff exhibits mysterious hangs when attempting to download a kernel/initrd
<cjwatson> Indeed, that was the bug I was alluding to above
<cjwatson> Perhaps try efifb rather than the i915 driver?  It's simpler
<bg> That's one of the things I'd like to try, but it's missing from the casper initrd so it brought me to the same conclusion: I need to build my own.
<bg> (and that's underway! thanks again for the tip)
<cjwatson> Yeah, though if you want netboot then surely you don't mean the casper initrd long-term?
<cjwatson> Unless you're netbooting the live image in which case the information above is inaccurate
<bg> I was only toying with the casper bits because I knew they worked when installing from USB
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> To be clear, debian-installer builds the images in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> (among others)
<bg> right, which is exactly the stuff we're using for vanilla PXE deployment
<bg> this EFI twist has been a big hurdle.
<cjwatson> Tell me about it
<bg> I'm curious to see how the quantal backport kernel could make things even more complicated! e.g. in 6 months when another round of new hardware shows up that requires 3.5, we'll somehow need to use the backport kernel to install 12.04.
<cjwatson> Actually the next debian-installer image set in precise will include images built using the quantal kernel
<cjwatson> As an option
<bg> Oh, that's good to hear
<cjwatson> It's needed for all the secure boot stuff
<bg> I'm plugging my ears on that topic. Things are complicated enough without introducing signing at this point.
<cjwatson> Yeah, don't introduce it if you don't have to
<cjwatson> Unfortunately I only got to plug my ears for just so long
<bg> Has the signing infra been a nightmare?
<cjwatson> Moderately
<cjwatson> And of course new and exciting firmware bugs
<bg> re: your comment before about the netboot kernel being standard, does it just reuse the -generic .config?
<cjwatson> It literally copies the kernel
<cjwatson> No point in us rebuilding it for the installer images
<cjwatson> And yeah, for amd64 it's the -generic kernel
<bg> works for me!
<cjwatson> You might possibly find http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel helpful, though you'll need to substitute heavily for Ubuntu differences
<cjwatson> Hopefully you don't actually need to rebuild the kernel and you can skip all that and the localudebs bits
<cjwatson> Well, providing that the kernel udebs include the modules you need
<cjwatson> If not then you'll have to glue that in
<cjwatson> In extremis there are various tricks in the d-i build system for adding individual files - see e.g. build/README
<cjwatson> For a one-off that may be rather quicker
<cjwatson> Anyway, must go ...
<bg> Thanks so much for the help
<cjwatson> Good luck :-)
<bg> Frankly, given how much cjwatson@ I see on bugs/lists, you're a machine.
<bg> I'd be lying if I said I hadn't poked in here looking for you specifically.
<cjwatson> Heh, s/machine/insomniac/ ...
<infinity> cjwatson: There's a difference?
<cjwatson> You can switch machines off
<infinity> I find a frying pan to the head can work wonders.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-18
<ynniv> Is there a way I can fix preseed settings during install? (7.10) I realized that I made a simple mistake, but "debconf-set" doesn't stick after I leave ash, and I can't seem to provide the correct command line to "debconf-set-selections".
<cjwatson> Not easily because you have to be in a descendant of the primary debconf frontend process to make it work.
<cjwatson> It's easiest to start again
<cjwatson> Although it's sort of possible to do it by editing some code you know is going to be run as part of the installer and sneaking in db_set commands and the like
<cjwatson> Bit of an experts-only thing though
<ynniv> Yeah, that seems a bit out of my league right now. It looks like the preseed bits from the gist are working… I may have a veewee template for ubuntu-7.10.
<bg> cjwatson: well, I've got a network install underway. I'll report back depending on how this goes! =P
<ynniv> bah, just kidding. lots of crashing in virtualbox/ubuntu-7.10. another day
<raavi_> Hi all
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-11
<GrueMaster> Is there a way to preseed oem-config to override existing settings for proxy?  I have to go through a proxy when imaging systems, and when I send them out to customers, I want them to be able to change the proxy settings for their environment.
<xnox> GrueMaster: it's best to auto-provision proxy settings in your environemnt. by default systems should come without proxy-settings / set to auto-detect, such that end-user sets up proxy themself (or not need any in most cases)
<xnox> GrueMaster: if that's not enough, you can write a plugin for oem-config & drop it in to display custom setup pages as you wish.
<GrueMaster> How do you configure that on Ubuntu server?
<GrueMaster> The auto-provision part.
<xnox> GrueMaster: your dhcp should provide it, check documentation of the dhcp daemon you are using. More of a support question on #ubuntu-server. As I don't know how to set that up =) i just know that it can be done.
<GrueMaster> Ah, well that won't work here.  I have no control over our DHCP servers.
<GrueMaster> Guess I will have to look at option 2.
<xnox> GrueMaster: depending on the boot parameters you can make the proxy settings not persist across the reboots. Or clear them before doing "ship system for the user"
<GrueMaster> Problem is during the network setup, debconf asks for proxy settings, which get stored in /etc/apt/apt.conf.
<GrueMaster> So I'll need to do a post-install cleanse.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-12
<xnox> jibel and DanChapman added to the team to solely maintain / have commit access to the autopilot ubiquity tests which are now in lp:ubiquity & jenkins tests running in the lab against all/most gtk based ISOs.
<cjwatson> ack
<superm1> xnox: where are results for these autopilot tests publishing?
<xnox> superm1: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/All/search/?q=ubiquity_ap&max=40
<superm1> thanks!
<xnox> superm1: we don't have oem-config auto-pilot test yet ;-)
<xnox> superm1: but there is a way to "watch" the clicks/installation when run manualy and to record the install with recordmydesktop. But it looks like we stopped recording the desktop (or publishing the movies)
<superm1> ah cool.  i'm sure stack traces are pretty useful in their own though when this finds problems
<jibel> recordmydesktop generated huge videos that crashed the test because it writes frames to /tmp which is small during installation.
<jibel> then encoding takes twice the time of installation
<xnox> jibel: on debian install tests only screenshots are taken e.g. every N seconds or so, and then compreseed together into a video. I wonder if one can trigger the screenshot in autopilot? cause to be honest we only really want screenshot per page.
<superm1> are all of these autopilot tests dependent upon having all the ubiquity plugins in tree as well?
<xnox> (also that will save me from making screenshots manually from time to time at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks )
<xnox> superm1: at the moment autopilot tests do assume certain order of the plugins. But the top-level test is quite generic and specifies the expected order of pages. It should be easy to extend/modify to run against customized ubiquity.
<xnox> look at trunk/autopilot/ubiquity_autopilot_tests/tests
<jibel> xnox, I'll ask thomi, but I'm pretty sure AP cannot trigger screenshots. I'll see how to add it. Taking a screenshot when an assertion or a test fails would be useful
<xnox> jibel: well, i can always do subprocess call to do gnome-screenshot ;-)
<xnox> but yeah something Autopilotish would be nice.
<superm1> all looks pretty neat.  i might have to mess with trying to extend this at some point
<antarus> is there a guide for signed booting?
<antarus> I see people working on the shim ;p
<xnox> antarus: there is the test guide written by security team:
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<xnox> not sure there is anything specific about "working on the shim"
<antarus> haha
<antarus> sorry, I just saw some commits to it
<antarus> and I was pondering what features we could try to do in trusty
<antarus> at work
<antarus> and we are considering switching to the Ubuntu kernel anyway
<antarus> so if it was easy to do, then we might just do it
<xnox> last commit to shim is from september. we do SRU it back to precise. but that's about it. shim work is all/mostly done upstream.
<antarus> the doc was helpful in any case, tanks ;)
<antarus> er thanks*
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-15
<kentb> infinity: do I come to you if I need some updated packages promoted to the trusty server daily image?  They are grub2 and grub-installer.
<infinity> kentb: Should be done.  Was just waiting on Colin to upload grub2-signed.
<infinity> kentb: Oh, and if you need them in a d-i build, I'll need to upload for that, sure.
<kentb> infinity: ah ok. I see.  The versions I'm needing are listed in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1237519
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237519 in grub2 (Ubuntu Precise) "Grub2 fails to install to non-standard device path" [Undecided,New]
 * kentb goes afk for a bit
<infinity> kentb-afk: Actually, shouldn't need a new d-i build, grub and grub-installer will be downloaded on the fly, if one wanted to test with the mini.iso
<infinity> kentb-afk: (Otherwise, it'll be in the next server daily)
<cjwatson> Yeah, no action needed at this point
<cjwatson> Though
<cjwatson> That patch should already have been in today's images
<cjwatson> The server images don't seem to be building properly
<cjwatson> Oh, I'm looking in the wrong place, which doesn't help
 * cjwatson deconfuses himself a bit
<cjwatson> Looks like the archive sync lock was held on cdimage, but it isn't any more
 * cjwatson runs a new build
<kentb> cjwatson, infinity: looks like the same thing (or similar)  needs to be done for the precise-server daily builds those last couple of packages for this bug don't seem to be in there, either:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicfilesystems/+bug/1065281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065281 in OEM Priority Project quantal "Installer crashed when trying to partition 4k/4k sector hard disks" [High,In progress]
<cjwatson> kentb: They should auto-clear tomorrow I think
<kentb> cjwatson: ok
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-10
<bdbit> Is partition encryption broken in the 14.10 installer? When trying to manually setup partitions ('/boot', unused & encrypted root '/') in either Kubuntu 14.10 or Linux Mint 17 (same installer, it seems), the "physical partition for encryption" option for the third partition doesn't work ("unable to create key file")
<bdbit> I discovered that the "ubiquity" installer seems to call "partman" as it's partition tool and tried to create my partition setup there
<bdbit> in "partman", in Linux Mint 17 it doesn't work, in Kubuntu 14.10 it works, but I have to repeat the partitioning in the graphical installer and it fails at the same point :(
<bdbit> in the end I was half successful with finishing the install, but the graphical installer didn't recognize the configuration correctly and so the crypt_root wasn't properly setup in grub - system failed to boot, because it tried to directly mount the UUID inside the encrypted partition without luks-mounting it
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-11
<goodwill> this probably have been asked before ... but preseed can not do handle multiple disks
<goodwill> right?
<CarlFK> goodwill: like sda1 for / and sdb1 for /home ?
<goodwill> CarlFK: like I have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb in general ... and want to create partitions and mount points on both
<goodwill> CarlFK: and hey
<goodwill> :)
<CarlFK> pretty sure the answer is no.  google kinda backs me up, but with stuff that is 2+ years old, so i may be wrong.
<goodwill> right
<goodwill> CarlFK: thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-09
<psivaa> Morning
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-14
<Manu-sh> hi
<Manu-sh> i need little help
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-14
<reynhout> Hi, I'm trying to run a script when Ubiquity completes. My first guess was to add it to finish-install.d/99myscript but I don't see code that will run all of the scripts in that dir (also, I tried that and it didn't work :). Should I modify the Ubiquity code to call my script explicitly, or is there a hook I'm missing?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-15
<cyphermox> reynhout: you want to call the script from ubiquity/success_command
<cyphermox> see the end of http://people.canonical.com/~mtrudel/preseed/crypto.cfg, there's an example script commented out.
<reynhout> cyphermox: ok, so i just set the ubiquity/success_command string in a preseed config? that looks easy, thank you!
<cyphermox> yeah, from there you should be able to call your script
<cyphermox> might be easier than formatting it to fix in success_command.
<reynhout> yeah, that makes sense. i also see "ubiquity/install/success_command" but that's not the right one to use? (desc says "Reticulating splines..." :)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-17
<xnox> cp: cannot stat '/usr/lib/shim/shimx64.efi.signed': No such file or directory
<xnox> trying to build d-i locally, is that the right way... to get shim from the env? rather than downloading it from the distribution one is building for?
<xnox> e.g. i'm on xenial, building zesty d-i, surely zesty's shim should be used just like all the other udebs?
<xnox> looks like on xenial path is different, so copying /usr/lib/shim/shim.efi.signed to /usr/lib/shim/shimx64.efi.signed.... but d-i should be downloading it with apt somehow from zesty, rather than using my xenial host efi
<cyphermox> xnox: it's a new name for the new shim everywhere.
<cyphermox> (sorry, I hadn't looked in here until now on account of not having been pinged)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-20
<Epx998> Need some help, trying to setup unattended installs, got dnsmasq going, i get to grub, start the unstaller and then it fumbles at the interface selection
<Epx998> Is there a grub and .cfg example i can follow here? not sure what im tripping up on
<Epx998> progress, now my .cfg is failing to process, new message there
#ubuntu-installer 2017-11-14
<CarlFK> trying to install trusty using pxe net boot... bumping into an error I think I have hit before..
<CarlFK> ~ # ping foo
<CarlFK> Segmentation fault
<CarlFK> [ 1670.680585] ping[4214]: segfault at 14 ip 00007fa6acdafd46 sp 00007fff9c9205e0 error 6 in libresolv-2.19.so[7fa6acda4000+17000]
